# Freerider und Downhiller gesucht in K,GM,GL,RS!!



## SlopeStyle (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche Freerider und Downhiller im Kölner und Bergischen Raum (K,GM,GL,RS) die lust haben hier in der gegend die ganzen Trails abzurocken!

Meldet Euch!!!!

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Kampfgeist (29. Juli 2006)

hi,von wo kommst du denn?
suchst du nur ne gelegenheit mitzufahren oder kennst du dich auch selber aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlopeStyle (29. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich bin aus nähe Wipperführt/Hückeswagen. Ich kenne mich hier ein bissel aus... aber auch für neues Trails kennenzulernen bin ich jederzeit bereit!

Mit ein paar Leuten machts halt mehr bock!

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Kampfgeist (30. Juli 2006)

wenn du nen helm und ein entsprechendes bike hast, nicht gerade ein neuling bist, kann ich dich gerne mal mitnehmen 
abfahrt spass GARANTIERT 
kann mich ja bei dir per pm melden falls du lust hast.
gefahren wird an samstagen & sonntagen, cu


----------



## SlopeStyle (30. Juli 2006)

ich denke das ich die nötige Ausrüstung habe!  Wo solls den hingehen?

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Kampfgeist (31. Juli 2006)

ok..cool 
sorry, wollte nich angeberisch klingen...bin selber ein eher bescheidener fahrer, frage nur aus erfahrung.....wie zum bsp. leute die mit nem baumarkt bike, ohne helm und wasser ankommen!
fahre immer mit nem alten freund, zur zeit sind wir süchtig nach LÜDERICH.....da glaubt man garnicht das man *qwasi* in köln ist, denn da gibts im vergleich zum rest um köln noch gute höhenmeter...also vor allem bergab

ps: kennen strecken in köln, b.gladbach (& bensberg), altenberg, solingen, lohmar usw.
kölner umgebung halt


----------



## SlopeStyle (31. Juli 2006)

also ich bin kein Tourenfahrer.... Bergauf ist nicht so mein Ding... da kann es schonmal vorkommen das ich schieben muss.  

Nen Baumarkt-Bike habe ich sichernicht... nen Grossman A250 Mod. 2006 mit top Ausstattung und meine Saftyparts sind überdurchschnitt! 

Bye


----------



## windtalker (31. Juli 2006)

Würd mich euch gerne anschliessen. Hab nen Non-Baumarkt-Bike und nen Helm. Also wenn ihr einen Termin habt, meldet euch. Würd mich freuen.


----------



## Redking (1. August 2006)

Hier ich kenne auch Stecken in Lohmar, Altenberg, Siebengebirge, Siegburg, Hennef und Wiehl.
Am Lüderich war ich auch schon.

Und leider muss man überall bergauf bevor es schön bergab geht! 
Gruß


----------



## SlopeStyle (1. August 2006)

Hi,

ja gerne.... je mehr desto besser 

Bye


----------



## Kampfgeist (1. August 2006)

hey 
wird wohl ne gruppe^^ 
ok, das wetter ist ja zur zeit beschissen - obwohl die temperatur perfekt ist.
lasst uns das mal fest halten und uns für kommendes wochenende hier in dem thread einen treffpunkt und uhrzeit ausmachen wenn es soweit ist.
freu mich schon fahrer aus dieser umgebung kennenzulernen 
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlopeStyle (1. August 2006)

Hi,

yo das freut mich auch...  und danach nen schönes Mineralwasser  

Bye...

Wer hat den ICQ oder Yahoo?


----------



## SFA (1. August 2006)

www.frosthelm.de da findest du ne menge ! viel spaß!


----------



## SlopeStyle (1. August 2006)

Ja,  der Herr ist mir bakannt  Paar Sachen die ich mal rocken will!


----------



## Kampfgeist (1. August 2006)

jo richtig, frosthelm.de 

bitte lest euch das *hidden trail* durch!

solche regeln sollten für jeden von euch einhaltbar sein damit wir auch in zukunft solche trails ohne zwischenfälle befahren können


----------



## SlopeStyle (1. August 2006)

Ich finde auch wichtig das man nicht rumsaut im Wald oder so....! Die Natur gehört uns allen und wer möchte schon das ein anderer sein Wohnzimmer versaut!


----------



## h_s500 (2. August 2006)

[email protected]
würde mich euch gerne anschliessen.
habe mir gerade im aldi ein top fr bike gekauft 
nein spaß beiseite.
mußte auß geldmagel vor 3 jahren mein bike verkaufen,
und habe mir jetzt ein GT zugelegt, und
suche jetzt leute zum biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlopeStyle (2. August 2006)

bei mir hat sich folgendes Problem ereignet... Auto kaputt.... wenn wir fahren am WE. Hm, müste man mich abholen.

Wir sollten jetzt auch mal schauen wo wir fahren, Treffpunkt u.s.w. Aber bedenkt das mein BIke gerade Neu ist und ich mich erst drann gewohnen muss  

BYe

Andy


----------



## TommesEnduro (4. August 2006)

SlopeStyle-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir hat sich folgendes Problem ereignet... Auto kaputt.... wenn wir fahren am WE. Hm, müste man mich abholen.
> 
> Ja wo kommt er denn her??? Ist das sehr weit, oder gar in Köln?


----------



## TommesEnduro (4. August 2006)

Thema: Ich fahre keine Berge hoch!
Also Jungs und Mädels...Ich mag´s ja auch wenn der Trail wie von selber läuft und man die Geschwindigkeit und zahlreiche Sprünge genießen kann, aber ich weiß auch, daß es im Königsforst, am Lüderich usw keine Lifts gibt. Fangt nicht gleich an zu heulen wenn da eine lange Rampe nach oben kommt! Bedenkt: In den meisten Fällen ( besonders auf gut geführten Touren) folgt auch auf jede krasse Steigung ein entschädigender DH.


----------



## SlopeStyle (4. August 2006)

Nein... ich fang nicht an zu heulen..... ich brauch nur ne Ziggi zwischendurch und mal öfters ne Pause.... Ich will ja auch etwas besser werden mit der Fitness


----------



## TommesEnduro (4. August 2006)

Hmmm, aber denkst du denn, daß es nach der Kippe leichter bergauf geht??? 
Also bei uns gibt es zwar Spots in der Forsbacher Umgebung, zu denen man mit dem Auto hin kann, um dann dort runter zu fahren, wieder hochschiebt, runterfahrt, wieder hochschiebt...... Ist nicht so mein Style. ICh lass gerne vom Königsforst einrollen, wo mäßige Steigung ist. Da wird man ein bisschen warm und die Muskeln geschmeidig( senkt die Verletzungsgefahr). dann ist man schon in Forsbach und genießt ein paar coole DH´s mit fetten Sprüngen, die jedoch mit leichten Steigungen verbunden sind. Danach geht´s den Lüderich hoch (ca 20min). Darauf folgt aber der wohl längste DH mit fetten Wurzelpassagen und Anliegern. Dann gehts zurück, so dass die Tour ca. 3 Stunden schluckt.
Fazit: Wir fahren kleine Touren für den großen Federweg..


----------



## SlopeStyle (4. August 2006)

naja, Kilometer kloppen ist nicht mein Ding.... dafür habe ich garkeine Bikes... Ich fahre nur Spots ab wo man nen schönen DH und schönen hohe Drops findet! Und das mache ich normal mit dem Auto! Bike raus... fahren, slopen, droppen, Bike wieder rein und ab zum nächsten Spot!

Wenns hoch hinauf geht muss ich näturich auch mit dem Bike fahren... aber das ist etwas was sich n Grenzen hält. Etwas mehr fitness ist nicht verkehrt aber nicht am ersten Tag ne 3 Stunden Tour!


----------



## TommesEnduro (4. August 2006)

Na, wir können ja mal ne ganz kleine um die Forsbacher Spots machen... 
Wie lange fährst du denn so für gewöhnlich


----------



## SlopeStyle (4. August 2006)

Ich fahre hauptsächlich auf lokalen Spots bei und und halt der typische Winterberger.... also mit Lift hoch


----------



## Kampfgeist (4. August 2006)

hey tommes^^,
der guide 
sorry andy...aber so siehts dann doch nicht aus, wir wollen biken.....nicht auto fahren , auch wenn wir es gelegentlich tun.
überleg es dir besser noch mal.....ansonsten können wir uns ja mal zu deinem style treffen und rocken 
wie gesagt.......wer in der freien natur runter will muss erst hoch 

ps: falls das wetter es zulässt fahren wir am sonntag mittag,
werde hier noch morgenabend uhrzeit posten 

jeder der sich hier gemeldet hat darf gerne mit 

bis denne


----------



## windtalker (4. August 2006)

ok, dann schau ich mal wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. weil ich mein Auto kann ich mein Bike ned packen wenns so versüfft ist.

Wäre der Treffpunkt denn in Königsforst? Würde nämlich mit der U/S-Bahn kommen, falls die KVB keinen Ärger macht wegen nem dreckigen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommesEnduro (5. August 2006)

Sorry Windtalker, aber am Sonntag sind wir leider doch schon in Solingen verabredet, was dem Kampfgeist noch nicht bekannt war. Aber ich hoffe, dass du bis nächste Woche warten kannst. Dann würden wir dir gerne mal so zeigen, was wir hier am Forst so alles kennen. Von mir aus können wir da auch schon was abmachen. Wann wäre es denn dir recht.

P.S.: Natürlich können wir uns an der Haltestelle Königsforst treffen, da ich eh nur 5 min von da wohne


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (5. August 2006)

Moinsen komme auch aus der Gegend, Wermelskirchen hab hier ne nette Strecke. Also von meinen Kaff aus gehts direkt ab innen Wald und dann gehts da 13km berg ab bis nach Altenberg von da aus gehts "angenehm" über Strasse zurück insgesammt 26km) man kann die wanderroute a3 (Pilgerweg oder so) fahren und für die die lust auf mehr haben (Rippenprellungen wiel man nen Baumstamm Probiert mit dem Brustkorp zu zerschlagen) gehts natürlich auch überall neben der Strecke her.


----------



## end0 (6. August 2006)

Komme aus Gladbach und würd mich der lustigen Runde hier gerne anschlißen ... wie alt seid ihr so ?!?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. August 2006)

werden hier ja richtig viele =O dann wirds ja erst richtig lustig, meine wenigkeit ist 22, wäre schon mal Lustig hier mal ne Größere Gruppe aus dieser gegend zusammen zu kriegen


----------



## TommesEnduro (6. August 2006)

Hört sich ja ganz nett an! Würde auch mal gerne deine Strecke testen. Bin 28 und komme vom Königsforst. Wie würdest du denn deinen Trail einstufen???


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. August 2006)

Also wenn man auf dem Weg bleibt ziemlich easy, bin selber nen Anfänger, sind ein oder 2 schwierige Passagen drin und von der kondition her, sollte jeder mithalten können bin ehh ziemlich lahm gerad berg hoch, runter bin ich dafür meistens der schnellste =) und Pausen kann man ja immer machen.


----------



## Kampfgeist (7. August 2006)

das hört sich gut an^^,
bin 27 und schliesse mich an 
komme dann mit tommes vorbei
kommendes WE?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. August 2006)

yoah müssen halt nur schaun wann es euch am besten passt so lang es nicht Nachts ist bin ich dabei weil meine beleuchtung hat nur 15 gekostet damit sehe ich gerad mal wann der bordstein aufhöhrt


----------



## Kampfgeist (7. August 2006)

ne 
macht ,denke ich, nur mit hochwertiger lampe einen sinn.
sag...ist das ein trail oder ne forstautobahn?
würden sonst mittags fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfgeist (7. August 2006)

Kampfgeist schrieb:
			
		

> ne
> macht ,denke ich, nur mit hochwertiger lampe einen sinn.
> sag...ist das ein trail oder ne forstautobahn?
> würden sonst mittags fahren.


denn einfach so runter ohne GELÄNDE wär schon was öde

sry, versehen.....


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. August 2006)

ich würde sagen so ca 2/3 forst autobahn


----------



## end0 (7. August 2006)

Alles klar sagt mir Zeit und Ort un ich bin da ....


----------



## end0 (7. August 2006)

ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt wenn mich jemand bei icq adden würde


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. August 2006)

Ja sag ma Nummer  meine ´steht unter Homer`s Gesicht (Die Blume) och jetzt bei dir auch =)


----------



## TommesEnduro (7. August 2006)

Ja da können wir uns treffen! Ich würde sagen Samstag gegen 13 Uhr. Wo sollen wir hinkommen? Wie heißt dein Kaff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. August 2006)

42929 Wermelskirchen
Grünestrasse 97a
Auto könnt ihr bei mir Abstellen.
Was ich auf jeden fall empfehlen würde, ist nen Helm, Handschuhe und Ne ladung zu Trinken. Ich Verballere je nach Wetter 1,2L bis 3L nen Kumpel von mir verbraucht nur knapp einen Liter (Körper spezifisch) weil der Rückweg zieht sich die ersten 15 minuten berg hoch aber wenn ich den Schaffe schafft den jeder von euch 

- Wer hat kann natürlich auch mehr protectoren anziehen Schaden tut es nicht, sind schon nen paar gemeine Wurzeln zwischendurch


----------



## end0 (7. August 2006)

hmm... Samstag kann ich schonmal nicht !


----------



## TommesEnduro (7. August 2006)

Wann würde es dir denn besser passen?


----------



## windtalker (7. August 2006)

Also wenn das Wetter ok ist, werd ich wohl auch kommen. Weil wieder das alte Problem mit Bike ins Auto bei schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## Kampfgeist (7. August 2006)

windtalker......nimm doch einfach mal ne alte decke mit^^,
sry, nächstes WE muss ich mich was um meine frau kümmern, können es ja nachholen 
ausrüstung ist vorhanden,
schike dir dann mal ne pn.

grüsse aus köln


----------



## TommesEnduro (7. August 2006)

Muss mich auch für dieses WE abmelden, weil- ich bin ehrlich- wenn ich schon so lange die A1 fahren muß, dann zieht´s mich eh nach Solingen.
Nichts desto trotz können wir ja mal eine Besichtigung in näherer Zukunft anstreben. Oder wir machen was in Forsbach/Lüderich.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. August 2006)

=O was gibbet denn in Solingen ich kenn da garnix =O Nur Schlossburg und noch etwas abseits davon Ne Talsperre Rundfahrt aber sonst nix wäre nämlich auch bei ner Solinger Tour dabei =) 

So hab auch mal nen Paar Pics heute von der Tour gemacht könnt ihr euhc ja ma anschauen 
<-- Links Auf Fotos


----------



## TommesEnduro (8. August 2006)

Also die dicke Wurzelstufe kenne ich glaube ich. Ist die nicht kurz vor der Rausmühle? Die fahre ich immer hoch, über die Mühle, dann rechts nach Dabringhausen hoch und durchs Linnefe Tal nach Altenberg zurück. Solltest du auch mal checken, weil auf den letzten Kilometern ein cooler, wurzeliger Singletrail zur Maria in der Aue führt


----------



## TommesEnduro (8. August 2006)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
			
		

> =O was gibbet denn in Solingen ich kenn da garnix =O Nur Schlossburg und noch etwas abseits davon Ne Talsperre Rundfahrt aber sonst nix....
> 
> Also, wie mir scheint warst du noch nicht auf *FROSTHELM.DE
> *.Da findest du alles, sogar mit Kamerafahrten und Wegbeschreibung.
> Da ist auch die Tour um die Rausmühle drin!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. August 2006)

ja genau da sind diese Wurzelstufen und nein dei seite kannte ich echt noch nicht =O jetzt lern ich erst meine Umgebung hier richtig kennen =) THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLASHo (8. August 2006)

Hi,
ich komme zwar aus Euskirchen, also net ganz so eure Richtung, aber bin mobil und würde gerne mal ne Tour drehen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. August 2006)

=) Yeah werden ja immer mehr, find ich ja super, hoffentlich sind auch nen paar sportliche dabei die dann ausm Handynetz-LOCH kurz rausfahren können, um Hilfe zu rufen, wenn ich mich überschlage =) hab nämlich bisher nur nen Helm und Handschuhe und bei meiner Körperform versetz ich mich Leicht in drehung


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. August 2006)

Kurze Info
Samstag 11 Uhr am Lammbeck in 42929 Wermelskirchen geht ne Fahrradtour los Richtung Burg, kenn die Strecke selber nicht =) aber ein anderer, also alle Abenteurer auf Ross und hier hin


----------



## h_s500 (9. August 2006)

würde gehrne mit kommen mir fehlt nur helm und protek,
habe zwar noch ein MTB helm aber......
kennt jemant ein guten shop in frechen,köln, wo mann gut kaufen kann.
war in köln in up and down, bin aber nicht überzeugt davon......


----------



## SFA (9. August 2006)

Dann schau doch mal bei Cyclewerx am Bonner Wall/Köln oder beim Breuers Bike Bahnhof in Longerich vorbei !


----------



## h_s500 (9. August 2006)

Cyclewerx ist doch da im keller.
ok wenn ichs nächstemal in kölle bin.....


----------



## TommesEnduro (9. August 2006)

Der ist glaube ich nach oben umgezogen...aber was Helme angeht hat der http://bikebahnhof.de/ die grössere Auswahl.


----------



## hardy driver (9. August 2006)

Hi Das hört sich ja spannend an !!!
Ich komme aus Rösrath ist da beim Königsforst !!!
Bin noch anfänger und habe ein dirt bike!Aber das hindert  mich nicht am freeriden!!
Also wenn du nochmal irgendwo da unter wegs bist und lust hast mich mitzunehem dann melde dich !!!


Gruß David


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. August 2006)

h_s500 schrieb:
			
		

> würde gehrne mit kommen mir fehlt nur helm und protek,
> habe zwar noch ein MTB helm aber......
> kennt jemant ein guten shop in frechen,köln, wo mann gut kaufen kann.
> war in köln in up and down, bin aber nicht überzeugt davon......



Ich Fahre auch nur mit einem MTB Helm und Handschuhen, werden keine schweren Abschnitte kommen ansonsten kann man da auch schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommesEnduro (9. August 2006)

Hi, hättest du auch Interesse an einer kleinen, schnellen Runde über den Tütberg und durch die Hardt( bei Bensberg)? Ich fahre immer freitags mit einem Marathonisti durch die Gegend hier. Dabei zeigen wir uns gegenseitig Strecken. Ist immer schön knackig und gut für die Kondition. Wir treffen uns immer 14:30 Uhr


----------



## h_s500 (9. August 2006)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Fahre auch nur mit einem MTB Helm und Handschuhen, werden keine schweren Abschnitte kommen ansonsten kann man da auch schieben


 ja schieben ist eh besser


----------



## end0 (10. August 2006)

Ich schiebe nie ... 
Laufen ist die primimitiefste Form des Menschen sich fort zu bewegen ....


----------



## end0 (10. August 2006)




----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

end0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schiebe nie ...
> Laufen ist die *primimitiefste *Form des Menschen sich fort zu bewegen ....



Ich mag so Aussagen *g*.


----------



## h_s500 (10. August 2006)

am kommenden wo kommen alte leidensgenossen aus meinen cannondale zeiten zu biken bei mich.
hat einer ne ide wo mann locker ohne sich groß zu protktiern fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommesEnduro (10. August 2006)

Tütberg im Königsforst und dann Lüderich!


----------



## Ommer (10. August 2006)

h_s500 schrieb:
			
		

> am kommenden wo kommen alte leidensgenossen aus meinen cannondale zeiten zu biken bei mich.
> hat einer ne ide wo mann locker ohne sich groß zu protktiern fahren kann


kein Problem,

bin auch schon alt und langsam, gucktsdu hier:

Gruß Achim


----------



## GORErider (11. August 2006)

hellas!

bin aus gebürtig aus wk wo mein rad auch noch steht, ich bin in kölle.
hätte aber mal wieder bock aufn bissel umsonst dh, sprich wenn was geht und ich zeit hab würd ich mich dann gern mal anschließen...

mfg


----------



## h_s500 (11. August 2006)

was ist den mit dem wo 19-20.08


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. August 2006)

Hatten heute eine geführte Tour die war echt genial, mit nen Paar Trials drinne bei denen ich jeweils nen Salto geschlagen hab. Lasst mich nicht lügen aber ich glaub es sind "Treppendownhill" und "Schlossburg Trial" gewesen. Vielen Dank an Bernd der immer auf mich warten musste. Eigentliche Fahrzeit 3std mit mir +1Std Schiebezeit waren umdie 650 Höhenmeter =0 und nächstemal ziehe ich meine Protektorjacke an und dafür keinen Pulli *schwitz*


----------



## TommesEnduro (12. August 2006)

Pulli??? Beim biken????? 
Treppen DH ist schon knifflig, sowieso solltest du bei jeder Fahrt in der Solinger Umgebung ausreichend Protektion tragen. Wenn du auf der Treppe falsch fällst, oder beim Glüder DH abschmierst, dann könnte es sehr schlimm aua machen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. August 2006)

Hatte nur Dornen im Oberschenkel, dank knie prtectoren =), die Treppen hab ich ja geschoben wie soviel diesen tag


----------



## TommesEnduro (12. August 2006)

Die Treppen sind aber fahrbar. Schön Sattel runter, Arsch fast auf den Hinterreifen und immer gerade bleiben


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. August 2006)

TommesEnduro schrieb:
			
		

> Die Treppen sind aber fahrbar. Schön Sattel runter, Arsch fast auf den Hinterreifen und immer gerade bleiben



Muss meine Sattelstange kürzen die ist auch mit einer der Gründe warum ich gerne vorn über fliege komme nicht über den sattel nach hinten weg ausser wenn ich irgendwo probiere zu springen, da saß ich schonmal auffen HR


----------



## h_s500 (13. August 2006)

ich war heute nachmittag mal in vogelsang( wie bei frosthelm gezeigt)
das areal gleicht leider mehr einem schrotplatz, da liegt viel müll rum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy driver (13. August 2006)

Kann ma n da denn fahren oder ist das alles schrott???


----------



## h_s500 (14. August 2006)

doch mann kann da fahren.
hätte mir nur nach den bildern von frosthelm mehr erwarted


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. August 2006)

h_s500 schrieb:
			
		

> doch mann kann da fahren.
> hätte mir nur nach den bildern von frosthelm mehr erwarted


Ich habe mir auch öfters die Web-site von frosthelm angesehen: Ich kann leider nicht viel damit anfangen.
Ich kenne mich um Altenberg (und etwas weiter) sehr gut aus. Ich glaube nach den Beschreibungen würde ich keinen einzigen Weg finden! Außerdem fahre ich, glaube ich, vollständig andere Strecken (und die sind meiner Meinung nach auch besser - zumindest soweit es die Beurteilung der Strecken durch die Bilder zuläßt).


----------



## TommesEnduro (14. August 2006)

Hör mal, auf der Seite ist mitlerweile eine integrierte Google-Karte. Somit sollte es auch dir möglich, sein die Strecken zu finden. Und wenn du dir das ganze in natura angesehen hast, denn auf Photos und Videos wirkt eh alles immer schwächer, dann schreib noch einmal deine Meinung. Sind deine Strecken dann immer noch besser, dann setz dich doch mal mit dem Betreiber der Seite auseinander, denn der würde die bestimmt gerne da reinsetzen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. August 2006)

TommesEnduro schrieb:
			
		

> Hör mal, auf der Seite ist mitlerweile eine integrierte Google-Karte. Somit sollte es auch dir möglich, sein die Strecken zu finden. Und wenn du dir das ganze in natura angesehen hast, denn auf Photos und Videos wirkt eh alles immer schwächer, dann schreib noch einmal deine Meinung. Sind deine Strecken dann immer noch besser, dann setz dich doch mal mit dem Betreiber der Seite auseinander, denn der würde die bestimmt gerne da reinsetzen



Also ich habe es mir noch mal angesehen: Ich möchte die Seite nicht schlechtmachen und ich könnte so etwas bestimmt nicht aufbauen!
Aber ich kenne die meisten Strecken. Ich kann Dir/Euch nur mal anbieten, die mit mir zu fahren.
Daran, MTB-Strecken und -Bilder ins Netz zu stellen, habe ich nicht soviel Spaß, wie daran, diese selber abzufahren.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. August 2006)

^^ also ich kann es nur empfehlen mit ihm ne Runde zu Fahren er ist super drauf und ist auch ne fantastische Strecke allerdings mit für mich tödlichen Höhenmetern


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. August 2006)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ also ich kann es nur empfehlen mit ihm ne Runde zu Fahren er ist super drauf und ist auch ne fantastische Strecke allerdings mit für mich *tödlichen Höhenmetern *


Danke, Stefan . 

tödliche Höhenmeter: vor allem bergauf, was . Aber wart ab, in einem Jahr (wenn Du ausreichend trainierst) fährst Du mir locker weg


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. August 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Stefan .
> 
> tödliche Höhenmeter: vor allem bergauf, was . Aber wart ab, in einem Jahr (wenn Du ausreichend trainierst) fährst Du mir locker weg



Das glaub ich nicht   dafür schmeckt Grillfleisch und Bier zu lecker  werde aber mein bestes geben um wenigstens mithalten zu können


----------



## TommesEnduro (14. August 2006)

Hey Stefan! Mach doch nicht so ein trübes Gesicht. Ich bin auch den Verlockungen erlegen, aber durch ausreichend Biken will mein Körper sogar die Kalorien. Und Bernd, wir müssen uns echt mal treffen. Aber den Treppen DH und so in Solingen kenn ich schon. Es würde mich aber interessieren welche Strecken du in Altenberg noch so kennst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. August 2006)

TommesEnduro schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Stefan! Mach doch nicht so ein trübes Gesicht. Ich bin auch den Verlockungen erlegen, aber durch ausreichend Biken will mein Körper sogar die Kalorien. Und Bernd, wir müssen uns echt mal treffen. Aber den Treppen DH und so in Solingen kenn ich schon. Es würde mich aber interessieren welche Strecken du in Altenberg noch so kennst...


Kennst Du wahrscheinlich eh´schon alle:

Z.B. zum FR gibt´s so ein/zwei Trails von der B51 runter zum Eifgen mit einigen Sprungmöglichkeiten drin, usw...

Wann hast Du denn Lust, mal nach Altenberg zu kommen?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. August 2006)

da schließ ich mich doch auch direkt an wenn ich darf, bloß dann sind halt warte zeiten dabei  
An TommesEnduro`s Beitrag: mein Bike ist überladen mit mir. Ich überschreite leider das Gewichtslimit davon   aber hoffentlich nicht mehr lang 
Ich kann eigentlich immer am Wochenende


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. August 2006)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
			
		

> da schließ ich mich doch auhc direkt an wenn ich darf bloß dann sind halt warte zeiten dabei
> An TommesEnduro`s Beitrag mein Bike ist überladen mit mir Ich überschreite leidre das gewichtslimit davon   aber hoffentlich nicht mehr lang


Also bei mir würde es Sonntag vormittag passen (ca. 9/10 Uhr). Allerdings nur, wenn es nicht in Strömen odewr kräftig regnet (Mir macht das nichts - aber meinem Bike möchte ich das nciht antun!).

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Frosthelm (14. August 2006)

h_s500 schrieb:
			
		

> doch mann kann da fahren.
> hätte mir nur nach den bildern von frosthelm mehr erwarted



Leider sind die Bildern bereits 2 Jahre alt... 
Ich war letztes Jahr nochmal dort - allerdings war das Gelände so vom Regen aufgeweicht, dass man dort gar nicht fahren konnte 
Ansonsten wird die Vogelsanger BMX-Strecke mittlerweile wohl nur noch unregelmässig gepflegt/genutzt...


----------



## Frosthelm (14. August 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir würde es Sonntag vormittag passen (ca. 9/10 Uhr). Allerdings nur, wenn es nicht in Strömen odewr kräftig regnet (Mir macht das nichts - aber meinem Bike möchte ich das nciht antun!).
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Bernd



Hi Bernd.
Das Du als Kenner die Strecken nicht nachvollziehen kannst, wundert mich schon etwas - denn so viele Möglichkeiten gibt es da nun auch nicht...
Aber ich bin immer für Anregung offen ... manchmal ist man ja auch "betriebsblind"...
Mich würden deine Trails (natürlich) auch interessieren ... leider hab ich für diesen Sonntag bereits eine Verabredung. Aber vielleicht läßt sich ja noch ein anderer Termin finden?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2006)

Frosthelm schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bernd.
> Das Du als Kenner die Strecken nicht nachvollziehen kannst, wundert mich schon etwas - denn so viele Möglichkeiten gibt es da nun auch nicht...
> Aber ich bin immer für Anregung offen ... manchmal ist man ja auch "betriebsblind"...
> Mich würden deine Trails (natürlich) auch interessieren ... leider hab ich für diesen Sonntag bereits eine Verabredung. Aber vielleicht läßt sich ja noch ein anderer Termin finden?


Nicht, dass Du mich falsch verstehst: Ich glaube die Strecken die ich kenne, kennst Du auch. Und Du hast Sie wohl auch in Deiner web-Seite abgebildet - aber nach der Beschreibung dort finde ich sie nicht. Vielleicht würde ja eine Übersichtskarte/Tracks, u.a. helfen.
Allerdings, wenn die Bilder alle älter (> 2 Jahre sind), dann hat sich hier doch einiges verändert bzw. ist dazu gekommen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn es mit dem gemeinsam Biken mal klappt (und ich vielleicht von Dir neue Strecken gezeigt bekomme)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frosthelm (15. August 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht, dass Du mich falsch verstehst: Ich glaube die Strecken die ich kenne, kennst Du auch. Und Du hast Sie wohl auch in Deiner web-Seite abgebildet - aber nach der Beschreibung dort finde ich sie nicht. Vielleicht würde ja eine Übersichtskarte/Tracks, u.a. helfen.
> Allerdings, wenn die Bilder alle älter (> 2 Jahre sind), dann hat sich hier doch einiges verändert bzw. ist dazu gekommen.
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn es mit dem gemeinsam Biken mal klappt (und ich vielleicht von Dir neue Strecken gezeigt bekomme)!



Die Fotos vom Vogelsanger-BMX-Spot sind 2 Jahre alt! Aber immer noch aktuell genug, dass z.B. der SPD Ortsverein Vogelsang angefragt hat, ob er von mir Text und Bild für ihre Seiten übernehmen kann!
Ich bin schon bemüht, immer wieder die Bilder der Strecken und Spots auf Stand zu halten + z.B. auf Wegsperrungen (umgestürzte Bäume, etc) hinzuweisen... siehe News unter "Trails im Bergischen" 
Da ich jedoch mehr FR/DH fahre und kein BMX/Tricks bin ich auch nicht oft an diesen Spots ... daher werden die BMX-Spots auch nicht so aktuell gehalten.

Mittlerweile gibt es für Altenberg [http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen/altenberg], Solingen [http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen/solingen], Forsbach-Lüderich-Runde [http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen/forsbach] und den HCM bei Lohmar [http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar] Übersichtskarten mit Strecken-Overlay des GPS Tracks und Marker für wichtige Orientierungspunkte/Spots. Den GPS Track gibt es dann auch noch zum Runterladen (im GPX-Format = Standard zum GPS Datenaustausch), um diesen mit einem GPS Gerät nachfahren zu können. 
Damit dürfte jeder irgendwie klar kommen...  

Ansonsten können wir gern mal zusammen fahren!
Am kommenden WE möchte ich mit "TommesEnduro" und "Kampfgeist" Forsbach/Lüderich rocken... ein sehr schönes Bike-Revier mit vielen "epic" Trails!

RIDE ON!


----------



## Redking (15. August 2006)

Frosthelm schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten können wir gern mal zusammen fahren!
> Am kommenden WE möchte ich mit "TommesEnduro" und "Kampfgeist" Forsbach/Lüderich rocken... ein sehr schönes Bike-Revier mit vielen "epic" Trails!
> 
> RIDE ON!


Machst du einen Termin im LMB?
Damit ich es auch einrichten kann?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TommesEnduro (15. August 2006)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
			
		

> Muss meine Sattelstange kürzen die ist auch mit einer der Gründe warum ich gerne vorn über fliege komme nicht über den sattel nach hinten weg ausser wenn ich irgendwo probiere zu springen, da saß ich schonmal auffen HR


Und?!? Hast du schon die Flex betätigt?
Sonntag wäre bestimmt auch was für dich. Ist nämlich nicht ganz so grass wie Solingen. Gut um anzufangen


----------



## TommesEnduro (15. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Machst du einen Termin im LMB?
> Damit ich es auch einrichten kann?
> 
> Also, der Treffpunkt ist die Endhaltestelle der Linie 9 am Königsforst. 13:15 Uhr die Zeit, und Vollprotektion dürfte meiner Meinung nach überflüssig sein.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. August 2006)

TommesEnduro schrieb:
			
		

> Redking schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TommesEnduro (15. August 2006)

Also, das ist alles ohne Sturz machbar, aber wenn es dir lieber is, dann zieh aber eher nur leichte sachen an, wie Schienbein und Ellbogenschutz. Safty-Jacket ist echt nicht von nöten, da du wohl die Sprünge eh umfährst, nicht wahr?!


----------



## TommesEnduro (15. August 2006)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaub ich nicht   dafür schmeckt Grillfleisch und Bier zu lecker  werde aber mein bestes geben um wenigstens mithalten zu können



Ja wenn die Zeit noch reicht, können wir nach der Tour noch im Biergarten direkt am Königsforst eine Grillhaxe oder so verspachteln  Da ist nämlich kommendes WE Bayrisches Wochenende (http://ratherhof.de/):daumen:


----------



## h_s500 (15. August 2006)

würde mich euch gerne anschliessen. 
bin aber etwas aus der übung.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. August 2006)

Also ich zieh mein safty an werde die Sprünge probieren   wenn ich es nicht versuche weiss ich auch nicht ob ich es nicht kann  
Ne haxe höhrt sich immer gut an, und wie lang wäre die runde und wieviel höhen meter?


----------



## TommesEnduro (16. August 2006)

Sorry Leute, ich muß die Tour leider verschieben. Mir ist da was privates dazwichen gekommen 
Melde mich aber noch für einen neuen Termin, bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlopeStyle (19. August 2006)

cool das sich soviel melden... wie wäre es wenn wir mal nen festen Termin ausmachen und dann ne runde Fleeleiden gehn!

Bye


----------



## h_s500 (19. August 2006)

da bin ich dabei,dat is prima


----------



## end0 (19. August 2006)

me2 ...

 geiles Foto haste da im Album Andy !!!


----------



## TommesEnduro (19. August 2006)

O.K. neuer Termin! Nächste Woche Samstag?!


----------



## SlopeStyle (19. August 2006)

Yo, nächsten Samstag... aber wo und was fahren wir???


----------



## TommesEnduro (20. August 2006)

Ich dachte an Forsbach, da gibt es hal ein paar coole Strecken mit Kickern....


----------



## Rastapopoulos (20. August 2006)

Jungs,

eine Runde Forsbach, da würde ich mich gerne anschliessen, WE 26./27.
lasst uns mal was definitives festmachen.

bin aus Kölle rechtsrheinisch, mit bauchansatz und über 30.
bin überhaupt kein downhill- oder freeride-profi, 
kenne aber den Sülze "DH" und denke,
dass ich auf dem niveau mithalten kann...

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## SlopeStyle (20. August 2006)

http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar/kaldauer_grube

Was den hiermit??? ich denke das kann jeder fahren??? Ist ne schöne große Grube wo es alles gibt was dem Fleeleider so braucht. Ich fahre nicht so gerner bergauf mein meinem 25Kg Teil. Und da ist der Vorteil das man da auch sehr gut üben kann... Es gibt Drops, Kicker und steile Hänge. Mann könnte ja da auch nen Grill mitnehmen  und die Lokation drumherum ist auch geil zum Biken!


----------



## end0 (20. August 2006)

Sieht auf jeden Fall lustig aus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlopeStyle (20. August 2006)

Yo, das ist es  

macht auch super Laune da zu fahren... ist auich groß das Gelände und das Umfeld lässt auch keine Wünsche offen!


----------



## h_s500 (20. August 2006)

wens am samstag geht komme ich mit,
brauch nur ne wegbeschreibung von frechn nach Forsbach


----------



## end0 (20. August 2006)

Ne genauere Wegbeschreibung oda en Treffpunkt bräuchte ich auch !


----------



## windtalker (20. August 2006)

Also mir wäre der Sonntag lieber, weil Samstag muss ich doch zum Fussi ;-)


----------



## SlopeStyle (20. August 2006)

Sorry Leute,

muss leider absagen! Meine Frau hatte Heute nen crash mit dem Wagen... habe keine Möglichkeit dorthin zukommen!


----------



## Redking (20. August 2006)

SlopeStyle-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar/kaldauer_grube
> 
> Was den hiermit??? ich denke das kann jeder fahren??? Ist ne schöne große Grube wo es alles gibt was dem Fleeleider so braucht. Ich fahre nicht so gerner bergauf mein meinem 25Kg Teil. Und da ist der Vorteil das man da auch sehr gut üben kann... Es gibt Drops, Kicker und steile Hänge. Mann könnte ja da auch nen Grill mitnehmen  und die Lokation drumherum ist auch geil zum Biken!



Hallo, ich denke ihr solltet das grillen dort sein lassen. 
Wenn jemand Interesse hat dort hin zu fahren können ich Euch den ehemaligen Steinbruch zeigen. 
Samstags bin ich schon an der Ahr also bei mir eher Sonntags.

In der Nähe gibt es den Ho Chi Minh Pfad. Und noch ein paar klein DH. 
Aber ohne bergrauf wird es eher nicht klappen. 

Für die ohne Auto könnten wir auch von Troisdorfer Bahnhof starten.
Diese Leute sollten schon in der Lage sein, ihr Bike ca. 20 Kilometer zu bewegen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (20. August 2006)

Da würde ich mich doch auch gerne Anschliessen, allerdings bevorzuge ihc dann doch die direcktere Anreise  mag es nicht soviel zu fahren.


----------



## pettinger (21. August 2006)

Hallo alle,

interessanter Frett. Bin nämlich aus Kölle und hab noch nicht wirklich Mitstreiter gefunden für "spassigere" MTB-Touren. Würde mich gern anschliessen am nächsten Wochenende. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal.

Troisdorf ist für mich ein prima Startpunkt...

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## SlopeStyle (21. August 2006)

Hat jemand noch einen platz im Auto??? Bezahle auch den Sprit!!!!

Bye


----------



## end0 (21. August 2006)

So wat is denn jetz hier ... Samstag oder Sonntag ?!?!


----------



## Redking (21. August 2006)

Hier Franzhäuschen eingeben! 

An dem Reitweg ist ein Parkplatz dort könnte der Treffpunkt sein!
Zwei mal auf + drücken und ihr seht wo der Parkplatz ist.

Müsst mir aber bescheid sagen wer alles bis zu dem Parkplatz kommt!

Andere sammele ich am Bahnhof ein. Wird dann aber noch ein Termin im LMB geben.

Wollt ihr bei egal was für Wetter fahren?

Ich kann nur Sonntags da ich Samstags im Ahrtal bin!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (21. August 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei wenns Sonntags ist!


----------



## end0 (21. August 2006)

Ok Sonntag ! [100%] Wann ? Vorschläge ?!?

@Redking Ich find kein Franzhäuschen !!!


----------



## GORErider (21. August 2006)

ich denke ich besteige dann auch mal am sonntag meinen bock...


----------



## pettinger (21. August 2006)

Hi,

11 Uhr? Oder nachmittags? Gibt es in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit, um danach einzukehren zwecks Nahrungsaufnahme?

@redking: Wieviele mins vorher müsste man am Bhf sein?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Rastapopoulos (21. August 2006)

OK, Sonntag wäre ich dubai, pardon, dabei.
11h finde ich auch nett,
von mir aus auch früher!
wetter: ist mir egal.
thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlopeStyle (21. August 2006)

jetzt ne ganz dumme Frage   Was sollten man mitnehmen! Fahrrad ist schon klar...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (21. August 2006)

SlopeStyle-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ne ganz dumme Frage   Was sollten man mitnehmen! Fahrrad ist schon klar...



wenn ich mir dein foto anschaue, 
dann auf jeden fall einen verbandskasten, harhar.

wie lange sind wir denn unterwegs?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. August 2006)

Werde mich auch bemühen dahin zu finden =)


----------



## Lipoly (21. August 2006)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange sind wir denn unterwegs?



zeit hängt davon ab wie lange man im steinbruch rumlungert! für die runde normal braucht man so max. 3stunden von franzhäuschen aus!

mitnehmen? knieschoner ellebogenschoner und halbschalenhelm reicht dicke!
fullface und safetyjacket hängt vom eigenen ermessen ab da auf der strecke keine stelle ist wo es wirklich gebraucht wird.

lars


----------



## Redking (21. August 2006)

Hallo ,
ich mach jetzt einen Termin im LMB
Hier zusätzlich für die die nach Troisdorf kommen!
@end0 Links Oben(Suche) bei MAP 24  Franzhäuschen eingeben. Also selber tippen! 

@pettinger da ich nicht weiß wie stark du bist würde ich sagen um 9:30Uhr Können auch dahin ein paar Trails fahren aber nur wenn du schon etwas fitter bist. Werde schon so 165 HM überwinden müssen wenn wir ohne zusätzliche Trails fahren. 


Ausrüstung so wie Lipoly schon beschrieben hat! Und genügend zu trinken und was zu futtern kann niemanden schaden!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> @pettinger da ich nicht weiß wie stark du bist würde ich sagen um 9:30Uhr Können auch dahin ein paar Trails fahren aber nur wenn du schon etwas fitter bist. Werde schon so 165 HM überwinden müssen wenn wir ohne zusätzliche Trails fahren.
> 
> 
> Klaus



165HM sind jetzt aber nicht sooo viel  und das sag ich als 120KG Person und als krasser einsteigender Anfänger  
Ich bin auf jeden dabei ausser es Regnet in Strömen, dann latz ich mich nämlich zu oft


----------



## Lipoly (21. August 2006)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
			
		

> 165HM sind jetzt aber nicht sooo viel  und das sag ich als 120KG Person und als krasser einsteigender Anfänger
> Ich bin auf jeden dabei ausser es Regnet in Strömen, dann latz ich mich nämlich zu oft




die geschwindigkeit machts! ich bin nachm HCM erstmal für 10min nicht ansprechbar! aber auch garantiert der schnellste wenn ich keinen vor mir habe:-D


----------



## JoKo1988 (21. August 2006)

ich werd wahrscheinlich mitkommen
die voraussetzung ist:ich sauf net soviel am sa bei einer party^^
wird aber bestimmt klappen mit der tour


johannes


----------



## Redking (21. August 2006)

@Stefan_Yoah 
Du willst doch mit dem Auto kommen! Da brauchst du nicht hoch es sei denn wir fahren Trails auf dem Weg zum Steinbruch.
Oder kommst du nach Troisdorf?

@ Lipoly du Angeber!  Ich kann ja mal vor dir fahren aber nicht wenn die anderen dabei sind denn die kennen nicht den Weg!

@ Joko 1988 
Die Zeit ist doch echt Human!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (21. August 2006)

> aber auch garantiert der schnellste wenn ich keinen vor mir habe



Quod esset demonstrandum ...


----------



## Redking (21. August 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Quod esset demonstrandum ...


Bitte für die nicht Römer ! 
Wofür demonstrierst du??
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (21. August 2006)

Für Nichtrömer:



> Lipoly du Angeber!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. August 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Quod esset demonstrandum ...



^^ Ich wills auch sehen, also bitte warten bis ich den Berg berg "besiegt" hab, aber die Berge dauern bei mir, dafür bin ich aber durchgehend ansprechbar


----------



## windtalker (21. August 2006)

Werde sehr wahrscheinlich auch da sein, aber schon direkt am PP.


----------



## Redking (21. August 2006)

Bitte hier anmelden! Einfach draufklicken!

Hier zusätzlich für die die nach Troisdorf kommen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. August 2006)

das wird schon:
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10513&id2=10513&ort=Lohmar


----------



## Lipoly (22. August 2006)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:
			
		

> das wird schon:
> http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10513&id2=10513&ort=Lohmar



solange es von oben nicht nass ist ist mir doch alles egal! habe matschreifen drauf


----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

Also ich seh das anders!  
Hier klicken!

Aber es sind noch ein paar Tage und das Wetter kann sich noch ändern.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. August 2006)

oder wir biken woanders...
http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/71C79D91-B47F-40CB-AE6C-7A6E75BD8174.htm


----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

Klar wenn du einen Privat Jet hast biken wir in Abu Dhabi! 
Ich kauf schon mal noch eine Trinkblase dafür! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SlopeStyle (22. August 2006)

eher ne Panzerwest brauchen wir da.....

naja zum Wetter.... mir is egal ob der Regen von oben oder unten kommt!!!


----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

Also wenn der Boden nass ist dann könnt ihr das Fahren im Steinbruch vergessen! Der Untergrund wird dann seifig! 
Also wenn ihr euch hinlegen wollt, dann soll es mir recht sein. Ich habe euch vorher gewarnt!  Ich werde dann nur zuschauen.  
Gruß Klaus


----------



## SlopeStyle (22. August 2006)

ja nett... aber es muss ja einen geben der Fotos mach für die private Sammlung


----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

Du brauchst aber viel Platz auf deiner Speicherkarte denn 90 % meiner Fotos sind nicht zu gebrauchen.
Wenn du noch nie im Steinbruch warst solltest du meinem und Lipolys Aussagen vertrauen das der Untergrund sehr schmierig ist bei Nässe und ich keine Lust habe die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kommen zu lassen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SlopeStyle (22. August 2006)

hm... das wird schon... soll ja auch etwas spaß machen und ich fahre nicht erst seit gestern! soll ja auch nen dh/fr tour sein und nicht eine runde durch den wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (22. August 2006)

Mit meiner Masse von 85 kg auf 197 cm komm' ich noch anständig bergauf. Keine Sorge. Aber lassen wirs mal bei 9:30... Kannst ja zwischen mir und dem Steinbruch pendeln, wenn ich dir zu langsam bin. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## SlopeStyle (22. August 2006)

das ist gut...  ich komme kaum Berge rauf mit meinen 25KG Teil und muss des öfteren absteigen wenn kein Lift vorhanden ist.  Aber ich bike nicht um Höhenmeter zu überwältigen. Sowas überlasse ich anderen! Darum auch in meinem Gesuch "Downhiller gesucht" zum dropen, Spots abchecken und schöne Abfahrten zu meistern.


----------



## Lipoly (22. August 2006)

SlopeStyle-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> das ist gut...  ich komme kaum Berge rauf mit meinen 25KG Teil und muss des öfteren absteigen wenn kein Lift vorhanden ist.  Aber ich bike nicht um Höhenmeter zu überwältigen. Sowas überlasse ich anderen! Darum auch in meinem Gesuch "Downhiller gesucht" zum dropen, Spots abchecken und schöne Abfahrten zu meistern.



ich komme auch kaum berge hoch!(oder klaus?) aber was solls!

der steinbruch ist im nassen echt kacke! das ist dann so komisch schmierig da und man hat danach 5millionen kratzer im bike weil die ganze zeit so kleine spitze steine da rumfliegen.
ausserdem ist der boden so komisch das man nicht richtig auf geschwindigkeit kommt!


lars

PS: meine bremsen funzen mit den neuen belägen total kacke! nur am schleifen und bremsleistung wie nix


----------



## SlopeStyle (22. August 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> PS: meine bremsen funzen mit den neuen belägen total kacke! nur am schleifen und bremsleistung wie nix



Du hast nich zufällig ne Juicy 7 oder so??? Weil dies Problem kommt mir sehr bekannt vor....


----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. August 2006)

Jungs,
wenn ich mir so eure federgabeln anschaue,
bekomme ich ein bisschen potenzprobleme...
komme trotzdem mit.

wenn es zuviel geregnet hat,
könnte man dann nicht den steinbruch weglassen & alternativen (wald)
in der gegend suchen?

kenne mich da nicht so aus...


----------



## Lipoly (22. August 2006)

SlopeStyle-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast nich zufällig ne Juicy 7 oder so??? Weil dies Problem kommt mir sehr bekannt vor....



ne ne superduperschwuchtelscheiß HAYES HFX 9 HD
Hffentlich kommt die Avid Code bald


----------



## Lipoly (22. August 2006)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs,
> wenn ich mir so eure federgabeln anschaue,
> bekomme ich ein bisschen potenzprobleme...



mach dir nix draus! meine funktioniert nit richtig! is die zugstufe verreckt oder so


----------



## SlopeStyle (22. August 2006)

Ich schlage vor das man sich das alles erstmal anschaut... wer Steinbruch fahren will soll ihn fahren. 

Wald?!?! Naja, ist auch ne aufgeweichte Sache aber mit guten Reifen ist das alles schon oki!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. August 2006)

naja.
ich habe 125 federweg vorne
und hinten eigenlich 200 oder so, keine ahnung,
die musste ich aber "kastrieren", das kommt sonst nicht
so gut mit der gabel...
spare gerade für was "längeres".
eh egal, schaue mir eh nur eure monsterdrops von der seite an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (22. August 2006)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:
			
		

> monsterdrops




wo gibst die hier? alles was ich hier kenne und was schonmal jemand gedroppt ist mache ich auch aber nix ist so richtig richtig big!


----------



## SlopeStyle (22. August 2006)

wer ist eigentlich aufe Idee gekommen das Teffen um 9.30 zu posten??? Is etwas zufrüh. 11.00h sollte der Termin sein.... man muss auch schon bedenken das viele über eine Stunde fahrzeit bis zum Treffpunkt haben? Also Klaus!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. August 2006)

SlopeStyle-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist eigentlich aufe Idee gekommen das Teffen um 9.30 zu posten??? Is etwas zufrüh. 11.00h sollte der Termin sein....



9h30 optionales aufwärmen,
11h fliegender start für alle,
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3034


----------



## Lipoly (22. August 2006)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:
			
		

> 9h30 optionales aufwärmen,
> 11h fliegender start für alle,
> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3034



5millionen deutsche können nicht richtig lesen oder schreiben....IHR GEHÖHRT DAZU!

Das 9:30 ist ab Bahnhof Troisdorf
Das 11:00 ab Parkplatz Franzhäuschen


----------



## pettinger (22. August 2006)

tja. zuviel gedroppt!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. August 2006)

pettinger schrieb:
			
		

> tja. zuviel gedroppt!



...oder gedopt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## end0 (22. August 2006)

ihr seit en haufen ^^ ...


----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

Liebe Leute,
 bitte bedenkt das eine Vollsperrung in beide Richtung die Autobahn A3 zwischen Leverkusen und Königsforst von 26-28.08.06  euch bei der Anreise behindern könnte!

Der Termin um 9:30 ist für die Leute die ab Troisdorf Bahnhof bis zum Franzhäuschen mit dem Rad kommen.  
Wenn nur Patrick (@pettinger) mit der Bahn kommt können wir auch später los fahren. 

Regulärer Start ist 11 Uhr ab Franzhäuschen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## GORErider (22. August 2006)

öööhhh guter tipp mit der vollsperrung, das wird ein kleines hinderniss darstellen...


----------



## GORErider (22. August 2006)

soviel dazu...
Die A 3 wird im Rahmen der laufenden Ausbauarbeiten auf dem Streckenabschnitt zwischen dem AK Leverkusen und dem AD Heumar von Samstag den 26. August (0:00 Uhr) bis Montag den 28. August (4:00 Uhr) komplett gesperrt. Umleitungsstrecken werden vom Landesbetrieb Straßenbau NRW ausgeschildert.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. August 2006)

end0 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit en haufen ^^ ...



wir kennen uns ja alle noch nicht mal.
das kann ja was geben...
wird bestimmt eine sehr kultivierte landpartie.
harhar.

A3>mies. muss mal gucken wo die umleitungen langgehen, wenn die mauspfade frei sind, gehts noch...
arghhhhhh.
http://www.autokiste.de/start.htm?site=/psg/0501/3886.htm
war nix mit schleichwegen. vielleicht doch besser mit der bahn.


----------



## SlopeStyle (22. August 2006)

... das wird lustig  aber so muss das sein!


----------



## windtalker (22. August 2006)

Na ich denke mal morgens wird das mit dem Umweg A1-A4-A3 noch ned so schlimm, wohl eher wenn wir/ihr wieder zurück wollt.


----------



## end0 (22. August 2006)

Ach ihr findet schon den Weg ... ich hoffe nur mein Vater is nich ganz so spät wieder zu Hause das ich es bis 11 schaffe !


----------



## SlopeStyle (22. August 2006)

ich denkemal das wir um 11.00h noch alle eh etwas warten und smalltalk halten werden bevors losgeht!


----------



## end0 (23. August 2006)

Ne schon ok hab ihn gefragt ... sin um 11h da ... bring auch noch jemanden mit ! 
Mein Vater wird sich dann eher mit dem Hoh Chi Minh Pfad beschäftigen fals er ihn findet !(er is nich so der Freerider) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlopeStyle (24. August 2006)

ja, und hoffentlich spielt das Wetter so a bissel mit!


----------



## pettinger (24. August 2006)

Die Vorhersage von WetterOnline sieht ja nicht gerade rosig aus... Vielleicht sollte man versuchen, deren Seite zu hacken und besseres Wetter vorhersagen!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (24. August 2006)

pettinger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorhersage von WetterOnline sieht ja nicht gerade rosig aus... Vielleicht sollte man versuchen, deren Seite zu hacken und besseres Wetter vorhersagen!



wetter.de sieht auch über aus... seht selbst.
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10513&id2=10513&ort=K%F6ln
lohnt sich die gegend denn trotzdem, auch wenn steinbruch blöde ist?
th


----------



## SlopeStyle (24. August 2006)

also der Steinbruch lohnt sich eher als durch den nassen Torf zufahren! Aber das werden wir ja sehen.


----------



## end0 (24. August 2006)

D: hab am Samstag-abend Abifinazierungs-Party .... Sonntag Morgen wird hart !


----------



## freelife34 (24. August 2006)

Hallo Jungens und Mädels. Alleine riden macht nicht immer Spaß. Suche Leute die lust auf Jumps,Drops und Freeride in Köln und Winterberg haben.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. August 2006)

Ich komme nicht =( müsste alleine fahren und dann wird der Sprit mir zu teuer =( wünsche aber trotzdem viel spaß


----------



## SFA (24. August 2006)

www.frosthelm.de !


----------



## cena (24. August 2006)

Hi,

wenn du mal mit en paar anderen den "urbanen freeride" und andere freeride-mäßige sachen in köln befahren willst, dann schließ dich doch einfach der session am 17.9.06 an, da wird ziemlich viel in köln abgeklappert, egal ob dirt street oder auch Freeride - wird für jeden wird was dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelife34 (24. August 2006)

hey das ist eine top Idee. Ja klar da bin ich dabei.


----------



## Redking (25. August 2006)

@freelife34

Hallo , 
Am Sonntag geht was ab Troisdorf Bahnhof
Zug fährt von Köln Bahnhof durch. 

Es wird hierhin gehen zum Spaß haben!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (25. August 2006)

Aus heutiger Sicht sieht es für Sonntag gut aus! 
Kuckst du!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SlopeStyle (25. August 2006)

na ich bin mal gespannt auf Sonntag und die Truppe


----------



## end0 (26. August 2006)

ich auch ...


----------



## JoKo1988 (26. August 2006)

ich komm doch jetzt zum franzhäuschen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (26. August 2006)

ayayayayay
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,2041965,00.html
die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## SlopeStyle (26. August 2006)

alles Wasserscheu??? Aber die Vorhersage sieht gut aus... also bei uns im Bergischen hat seit Gestern nichtmehr geregnet!!!!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (26. August 2006)

dito hier in Köln.
bin nicht wasserscheu.
muss eigentlich arbeiten, aber biken geht vor, egal ob im regen oder nicht.


----------



## end0 (26. August 2006)

richtiiiig ... Optimismus ist es was wir brauchen !!!!


----------



## SlopeStyle (26. August 2006)

genau.. wir sind ja keine Rennradfahrer!!!


----------



## Lipoly (26. August 2006)

ich stehe um 9:30 auf! wenns dann regnet habe ich keine lust


lars


----------



## Rastapopoulos (26. August 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich stehe um 9:30 auf! wenns dann regnet habe ich keine lust



9h30? Da bin ich schon seit Stunden wach...


----------



## Lipoly (26. August 2006)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:
			
		

> 9h30? Da bin ich schon seit Stunden wach...



ich bin aber auch in 30min mit rad anreise am treffpunkt! mein kaff kann man vom steinbruch fast sehen


----------



## Rastapopoulos (27. August 2006)

wurde gerade vom regen geweckt.
egal.
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,2041965,00.html


----------



## Lipoly (27. August 2006)

bis JETZT ist und war es hier trocken(straße ist trocken!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (27. August 2006)

ich komme, 
zur not ziehe ich mir 1-zoll-reifen auf mein fully und fahre hinter den sonntagsfahrern auf rennrädern her...


----------



## Lipoly (27. August 2006)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme,
> zur not ziehe ich mir 1-zoll-reifen auf mein fully und fahre hinter den sonntagsfahrern auf rennrädern her...





GOTT LASS ES GAAAANZ VIEL REGNEN


----------



## windtalker (27. August 2006)

Hier ist auch trocken. Also gleich meinen "Yo Kurt" essen und dann ab das Bike in's Auto.

Bis nachher dann.


----------



## Redking (27. August 2006)

Ich bewege mich mal zum Start! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (27. August 2006)

yipieeeh! ich kriege nen shuttle bis franzhäuschen! meine mum hat heute ihren sozialen :-D


----------



## windtalker (27. August 2006)

Hi, hab Redking schon per SMS abgesagt, dass ich ned kommen kann. VR platt und wie bei "Biker-Sorglos" üblich, hab ich kein Flickzeug oder Ersatzschlauch daheim. Ja, ich schäm mich auch schon. 
Hoffe ihr habt viel Spass und wir wiederholen das Ganze nochmal.


----------



## Lipoly (27. August 2006)

süaß hatten wir
allerdings war das wetter schei*e
sind einmal im steinbruch bzw. im wald volles rohr nass geworden udn mich hat aufm heimweg von bahnhof das krasse gewiter voll zugeregnet!

lars


----------



## SlopeStyle (27. August 2006)

Huhu,

also ich bin wieder Zuhause und mein kleiner Zeh strahlt alle Farben des Regenbogens aus!  

Also ich fand es richtig Geil trotz meinen kleinen Problems!!! 

Jederzeit wieder mit Euch!!!!

Bye


----------



## end0 (27. August 2006)

Jo hatte vom Steinbruch etwas mehr erwartet. Aber is ne lustige Truppe ... gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (27. August 2006)

da stimme ich nur zu^^
war echt nett mit euch


----------



## Rastapopoulos (27. August 2006)

Jungs,
(und Mädchen)
nächstes Mal müssen wir doch nicht die Bikes mitnehmen - 
wir können uns doch direkt mit nem Kasten Bier in einen Sandkasten setzen.
Nein,
war nur 1 Scherz.
es war lustig!


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. August 2006)

ehh guter vorschlag mit bierkasten, kannst dat nächste mal machen^^


----------



## windtalker (27. August 2006)

Hab wohl wirklich was verpasst. Nächstes Mal werd ich auch Flickzeug daheim haben, für den worst case. 
Ist denn schon was ausgemacht für ein nächstes Mal?


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. August 2006)

immer mit der ruhe^^
du fragst nach paar h wann es dat nächste mal sowat gibt^^^

und hast du net ein ersatzschlauch zuhause???
normal is dat man sowat einfach zuhause hat und auch meistens nen ersatzreifen


----------



## windtalker (27. August 2006)

na warum sollte ich das ned fragen?  

nunja, erfahrung macht klug, nochmal wird mir das wohl ned passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## end0 (27. August 2006)

nomral hat man nen Erstzschlauch dabei ... und mich würde auch interressieren wanns wida losgeht !

Ich hatte mal derbe Bock auf Winterberg !!


----------



## Lipoly (27. August 2006)

end0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal derbe Bock auf Winterberg !!




HATTE?
wie bist du denn drauf! ich habe fast IMMER BOCK AUF WINTERBERG


----------



## windtalker (27. August 2006)

Jetzt neckt nicht mehr wg dem Platten, war heute morgen schon gefrustet genug als ich die Garage aufgemacht hab und das gesehen hab


----------



## Redking (28. August 2006)

Hallo ihr Dropper und Freerider 

mir hat es auch gut gefallen!

Hiermal alle Impressionen von Sonntag die ich fest gehalten habe.  


Lipoly

Hier alle! 

Hier ich!
























Die Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt nahmen Udo 1 mit Christian und Pettinger in Anspruch, leider kamen wir aufgrund der ach doch so immer zuverlässigen Bahn etwas zu spät.
Hier der Bericht mit Fotos von Udo! 

Dabei waren im Steinbruch:
*  Lipoly
* SlopeStyle-Andy
* Rastapopoulos
* GORErider
* pettinger
* JoKo1988
* end0+ 2Biker (nicht im LMB angemeldet)
* Seelrider 
* Wingover
* Deerk +3 Leute
* und noch Sascha & Katha
* ein unangemeldeter dessen Forumsnamen ich nicht kenne
Noch wen vergessen?? Vornamen konnte ich mir nicht alle merken. 

Teilweise zwischen den Regenschauern war ein ganz schönes gewusel im Steinbruch.

Als es dann zu Ende ging fuhren noch pettinger & Joko 1988 mit mir den Ho Chi Minh Pfad am Ende von diesem fing es an zu Gewittern.
Dann ging es wieder nach Troisdorf!
Viele Grüße
Klaus

@ Windtalker: Du wärst besser mit dem Plattfuß angereist und dir wäre geholfen worden. Also hättest du angerufen anstatt zu simsen hätte ich dir einen neuen Schlauch mitgebracht!


----------



## supasini (28. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> @ Windtalker: Du wärst besser mit dem Plattfuß angereist und dir wäre geholfen worden. Also hättest du angerufen anstatt zu simsen hätte ich dir einen neuen Schlauch mitgebracht!



der Klaus (alias redking) hat am Samstag bei der Tomburger-Tour im Ahrtal sogar einen Ersatzmantel im Rucksack gehabt - den wir auch gebraucht haben! Für die nächste Tour hat er versprochen, auch Ersatzgabel (Fox) und Rahmen mitzubringen. ob Fully oder HT, da wollte er sich noch nicht festlegen. Aber der Jung is prima, auf den könnt ihr euch verlassen!


----------



## end0 (28. August 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> HATTE?
> wie bist du denn drauf! ich habe fast IMMER BOCK AUF WINTERBERG




Das sollte natürlich "hätte" heißen und nicht "hatte" !!!

Und ich hab sehr Bock auf Winterberg da ich noch nie da war ... 

Bin bisher nur ein paar mal in Leogang und Saalfelden gewesen !


----------



## Rastapopoulos (28. August 2006)

end0 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte natürlich "hätte" heißen und nicht "hatte" !!!
> 
> Und ich hab sehr Bock auf Winterberg da ich noch nie da war ...
> 
> Bin bisher nur ein paar mal in Leogang und Saalfelden gewesen !



ich wollte in absehbarer zeit mit nem kumpel und meinem bulli mal wieder ne tour nach willingen & winterg unternehmen,
allerdings werden wir höchstwahrscheinlich während der woche fahren...
wir sind halt künstler & freidenker, die sich nicht von festen arbeitszeiten oder sonstigen althergebrachten konventionen unterjochen lassen...


----------



## Thorsten (28. August 2006)

@redking

der unangemeldete war ich  
sobald wieder was ansteht bin ich wieder dabei, war ja eine nette runde und somit ein gelungener sonntag!


----------



## end0 (28. August 2006)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte in absehbarer zeit mit nem kumpel und meinem bulli mal wieder ne tour nach willingen & winterg unternehmen,
> allerdings werden wir höchstwahrscheinlich während der woche fahren...
> wir sind halt künstler & freidenker, die sich nicht von festen arbeitszeiten oder sonstigen althergebrachten konventionen unterjochen lassen...




  alles klar wenn ihr ma am wochenende fahrt sagt vorher bescheid ...
ansonsten hab ich ja bald herbstferien


----------



## hardcoreidiot (28. August 2006)

ich könnte ja auch mal mitfahrn      als test um zu sehen ob mein corratec rahmen 1 oder 2 minuten hält  

wie sagte schon delgado:"dein bike ist doch fast so gut wie das kona vom lars"         der meinung bin ich auch        


als dann ride on     RESPEKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlopeStyle (29. August 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte ja auch mal mitfahrn      als test um zu sehen ob mein corratec rahmen 1 oder 2 minuten hält



Ja das wäre eine wichtige Forschungskenntnis für Corratec  

Ich will auch Winterberg!


----------



## pettinger (29. August 2006)

Nach Winterberg würd' ich mich auch anschliessen. Sonntag war ja spassig...

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## end0 (29. August 2006)

Das klappt ja wie am Schnürchen ... dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt !


----------



## Redking (29. August 2006)

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich am Freitag schon dorthin fahre?
Hängt ganz vom Wetter ab! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## end0 (31. August 2006)

ja was geht am Wochende ... ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit nach Winterberg zu kommen ... würd mich aber auf jeden fall irgendwo anschließen falls die Möglichkeit dazu besteht !!!


----------



## UniTy (31. August 2006)

Wenn ihr mal im Bergischen fahren geht werde ich sicherlich auch mal vorbei schauen. In Köln war ich noch nie fahren habe aber große Lust dort auch mal ein paar Trials zu erkunden. Und kenn zulehren. Da findet man sie Spots bestimmt nur mit Führung


----------



## pettinger (31. August 2006)

Hey, ein Langenfelder! Da komm' ich auch her. 

Also in Köln selbst von Trails zu sprechen ist wohl übertrieben. Aber ein paar Sachen gibts.
Hab mir vor kurzem zum ersten Mal den Stötzer Gap angeschaut. Da kann ich euch also
hinführen... Dann gibts noch die BMX-Strecke im Vogelsang (hab' gehört, die ist
vergammelt...) Und vielleicht noch den Stadtwald?!

Andere Kölner: bitte gern ergänzen, da gibt's bestimmt noch mehr.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## UniTy (31. August 2006)

das ist doch mal schon was aus Langenfeld zu hören wir hatten auch einen Bikeshop in Langenfeld aber den gibt es momentan leider nicht mehr wir sind aber auf der Suche nach einen Neuen Shop der alte war auch versteckt im Industriegebiet Ost. Jetzt kommt ein Laden Lokal bin dahin verkaufen wir nur Online. Natürlich kann man aber auch bei uns abholen kommen.

Aber wir sollen ja nicht vom Thema abweichen müssen echt mal ne Session zusammen starten wir kenn noch viele Leute aus Leichlingen, Opladen, Witzhelden etc.


----------



## GORErider (31. August 2006)

in köln gibts noch das hier:
http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_in_koeln/hoehenberg

war ich aber auch noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (31. August 2006)

Stimmt ja! Das ist auch bei mir um die Ecke... ganz vergessen. Da gibt es ein paar nette Kicker. Und ein paar Locals halten dort alles ziemlich in Schuss. Hut ab vor denen.

Dann ist mir noch der Jugendpark entgangen... Da gibts auch die ein oder andere nette Ecke.


----------



## GORErider (31. August 2006)

da weiss ich nicht wo...
müssten wohl mal nen ründchen drehen was?


----------



## pettinger (31. August 2006)

Schaut so... Mal abwarten, ob noch mehr Interesse besteht. Am Sonntag wäre ich jedenfalls zu haben.


----------



## end0 (31. August 2006)

Ich will auch unbedingt am Wochenende was machen!

In Höhenberg soll alles gut in schuss sein ?
Lass mich kurz Überlegen ... NEIN !!!
War da vor ca. 3Wochen ... da ist fast nichts (ein table ein Kicker )

Vom Fort-x würde ich euch also definitiv abraten !


----------



## pettinger (31. August 2006)

Okay. Wusste ich nicht. Kann aber gern noch mal mal schauen heute abend. Ich hoffe, dass ich das schaffe...


----------



## GORErider (31. August 2006)

wie isset denn mit samstag? sonntag kann ich net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (31. August 2006)

Samstag ist bei mir auch okay. War eben beim Fort X. Ist in der Tat nicht sehr schoen anzusehen...


----------



## windtalker (31. August 2006)

guckt ihr hier: http://www.dirtjumper-cologne.de.vu/

panzerfeld ist ganz nett und vorallem nur 15 min per bike von mir entfernt


----------



## pettinger (31. August 2006)

Schaut gut aus. "Nebenan" sind ja noch der Vogelsang und der Longericher Wald. Kenn' ich alles nicht, sieht aber vielversprechend aus.


----------



## SlopeStyle (1. September 2006)

Wer hat den mal Bock auf nen BikeFilmeAbend bei mir??? Mit nem Bierchen  Man muss ja nicht an den Regentagen das Biken vergessen?


----------



## JoKo1988 (1. September 2006)

regentage????
ehm heute und morgen SOLL es net regnen, erst am so solls richtig gewitter geben
es sind auch humane temperaturen angesagt worden, deswegen denk ich mal sollten wir die letzten warmen tage nutzen und richtig biken^^
solche BikeFilmeAbende kann man im winter machen, wo sich keiner mehr raustraut^^


----------



## end0 (1. September 2006)

ICH WILL BIKEN !!! D: heute morgen sonntag is mir scheiss egal !!! 
ich sag alles ab wenns sein muss !!! (sonntag wirds regnen ! )


----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. September 2006)

end0 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WILL BIKEN !!! D: heute morgen sonntag is mir scheiss egal !!!
> ich sag alles ab wenns sein muss !!! (sonntag wirds regnen ! )



du bist doch gladbacher und fliegst gerne, wenn ich mich recht erinnere - warum gehst du nicht zu den sprüngen im "eselwald" ?


----------



## end0 (1. September 2006)

weil ich da keinen kenne !


----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. September 2006)

end0 schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich da keinen kenne !


traurig.
ich leider auch nicht.
und so richtig freundlich sind die auch nicht, siehe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148789&highlight=bergisch
sofern es da überhaupt um den eselspot geht.
mir ist das viel zu heftig da, nicht mein kaliber,
traue mich da nur das allerkleinste zu springen.
aber die werden einen schon nicht umbringen,
wenn man die sprünge benutzt, ist schließlich kein privatwald,
sondern öffentlich zugänglich.


----------



## end0 (1. September 2006)

"und so richtig freundlich sind die auch nicht"

ganz genau ... wenn man da nich mind. einen kennt hat man keine chance da rein zu kommen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. September 2006)

end0 schrieb:
			
		

> "und so richtig freundlich sind die auch nicht"
> 
> ganz genau ... wenn man da nich mind. einen kennt hat man keine chance da rein zu kommen !!


 also, du warst doch der mit dem hardtail, der überall rauf und runtergekommen ist... ich denke, dass du von allen deppen die am sonntag dabei waren (mich als oberdepp eingeschlossen) der mit abstand am besten qualifizierteste für solche spots bist, ich habe da nun wirklich nichts zu suchen. geh da mal hin, spring denen was vor, da dürften die nix dagegen haben. ich komme gerne mal mit & mache fotos und staune ein bischen, komme aber wohl besser mit meinem hollandrad, um ja nicht den eindruck zu erwecken, dass ich da was reissen wil... und der eselspot ist nun wirklich nicht gerade versteckt, sondern liegt in einem viel besuchten wald...


----------



## end0 (1. September 2006)

^^


----------



## windtalker (1. September 2006)

bin jetzt gleich am Panzerfeld, weil morgen soll es wieder schlechter werden. also fix das gute wetter ausgenutzt.


----------



## pettinger (1. September 2006)

Wenn hier einer der Oberdepp ist, dann ich! Ich glaub, ich geh mir auch schonmal das Panzerfeld anschauen... Also, wenn morgen was gehen soll, bin ich dabei. Vielleicht stellen wir heute abend / nacht noch einen Termin rein?!

Wie waers mit fruehem Nachmittag? So ab 2?

Bin jetzt erstmal was fahren!


----------



## windtalker (1. September 2006)

So bin schon wieder da, meinen mitfahrer hats ganz eilig wieder heim getrieben 

also wenn morgen noch jemand mitkommt, dann bin auch wieder da. so 2 hört sich gut an. 

ist allerdings etwas matschig und wir müssten evtl. vor dem fahren etwas "aufräumen", aber das würd nur ein paar min. in anspruch nehmen.

also wäre echt kewl wenns klappen würde, weil sonst geh ich zu meinem russisch-schnupperkurs. *gg*


----------



## GORErider (1. September 2006)

ok will muss auch vor der op nochmal biken wann und wo treffen morgen? komm aus sülz....

mfg


----------



## D.S.G (1. September 2006)

würde evt auch kommen. man(n) muss ja mal das wetter ausnutzen!


----------



## SlopeStyle (1. September 2006)

Viel Spaß Morgen in Kölle!!!!!


----------



## pettinger (2. September 2006)

Wie waers dann mit dem Parkplatz an der Uni? Falls jemand mit dem Auto kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windtalker (2. September 2006)

@pettinger:

Wo soll denn gefahren werden und welche Uni meinst du?


----------



## pettinger (2. September 2006)

@windtalker: Ich wuerde mir gern mal das Panzerfeld anschauen. Ich selbst werd das auch so finden. Ich dachte halt, wir treffen uns irgendwo zentral, falls Nichtkoelner kommen wollen?! Deshalb hatte ich die Universitaet zu Koelle vorgeschlagen.

Was ist denn mit Souly und anderen?


----------



## D.S.G (2. September 2006)

So bin recht sicher nachher auch am panzerfeld!  Genaue Uhrzeit kann ich jetzt leider noch nicht sagen aber ich denke zwischen 13-14 Uhr.
Wir kommen dann direkt zum Panzerfeld (wir wissen wo das ist).
Hat eine ne Cam dabei?

Gruss david


----------



## pettinger (2. September 2006)

@Souly: Werd meine Foto-Knipse einstecken.


----------



## windtalker (2. September 2006)

@pettinger:  axo, weil ich ja mal ned weiss wo die uni ist *schäm*

ich werde dann so gegen 14.00 da sein. 

p.s. mit dem auto kann man da nicht parken (hab also noch keinen gesehen), müsstest am s-bahnhof longerich parken und wenn da nix ist, dann eben den mercatorweg rein und hinter der verkehrsinsel ist links noch ein parkplatz.


----------



## end0 (2. September 2006)

Wo und was ist das Panzerfeld ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (2. September 2006)

@end0: Guckst Du hier: http://www.dirtjumper-cologne.de.vu/ -> Locations -> einer der Spots im Nordwesten von Koelle

War selbst noch nicht da, willst Du kommen?


----------



## end0 (2. September 2006)

"War selbst noch nicht da, willst Du kommen?"
     Ja !

Ok habs gefunden !


----------



## pettinger (2. September 2006)

Bahnhof Longerich oder Dom? Such dir was aus. Vom Dom aus ist es natuerlich noch was zu kurbeln...

Ich kenn auch nur die Beschreibung von dirtjumper-cologne... Sollte wohl zu finden sein.


----------



## windtalker (2. September 2006)

Also ist recht einfach zu fnden vom bahnhof longerich.

wenn ihr faul seid, dann könnte ihr auch mit der S11 bis bahnhof longerich fahren. dauert 12 min und end0 könnt sogar in der s-bahn bleiben, weil die ja von B/G aus fährt.


----------



## pettinger (2. September 2006)

Bin nicht faul.  Ich schwing mich jetzt auf den Esel und kurbel da gemuetlich hin.

Bis spaeter!


----------



## end0 (2. September 2006)

Jo ich bin faul -.-  ... wenn die s-bahn ja sowieso bis vor die türe fährt werde ich diese möglichkeit wohl in anspruch nehmen !

aber ihr seit auf jeden fall da ?!?


----------



## pettinger (2. September 2006)

Jaaa! Bis gleich!


----------



## windtalker (2. September 2006)

Werd meinen kaffee schlürfen und dann auch los.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (2. September 2006)

sausäcke!
muss arbeiten...
viel spass trotzdem...


----------



## end0 (2. September 2006)

War ja mal wieder ganz nett. Die Location war auf jeden fall besser als letzte Woche. Aber dafür die Stimmung nich so gut da wir nur 5 und zeitweise 3 Leute waren  ... aber im grossen und ganzen hat sich die fast 30km Anfahrt doch gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windtalker (2. September 2006)

Fands auch ganz nett, vorallem mal mit anderen fahren und ned immer nur allein.


----------



## pettinger (2. September 2006)

Tjo, das war fein. Auch ganz nett, um als Kölner nach der Arbeit mal ein Sprüngchen zu wagen...


----------



## end0 (3. September 2006)

Da könnte man ja auch mal das Road-Gap wagen wa ?


----------



## windtalker (3. September 2006)

ne stunde länger und er hätte es gewagt


----------



## pettinger (3. September 2006)

Das steht definitiv noch auf dem Programm die nächste Zeit.


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. September 2006)

mal ne fräge an die leute. 
wer macht kommendes wochenende wieder ne FR-tour?
hab am letzten sa ne cc tour gemacht(kotz, total langweilig irgendwie ;( . deswegen will ich mal wieder freeriden


----------



## Marc B (4. September 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne fräge an die leute.
> wer macht kommendes wochenende wieder ne FR-tour?



wenn's wetter passt: ICH! 

mal schauen wo genau, bin da recht flexibel.


----------



## end0 (4. September 2006)

Samstag Winterberg !


----------



## SlopeStyle (4. September 2006)

Samstag in Winterberg!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (4. September 2006)

hätte noch einer ein platz frei?

cheers david


----------



## end0 (4. September 2006)

Schon ... aber wir kommen mit Sicherheit nich nach Bonn vorher -.-


----------



## Rastapopoulos (5. September 2006)

Winterberg:
sofern Wetter, Frauen & Kinder mitspielen,
überlegen ein Kumpel & ich am Samstag _"eventuell unter Umständen vielleicht mal gucken"_ auch nach Winterberg zu kommen.
ABER:
hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie voll das so Samstags bei gutem Wetter ist?!?
Bisher waren wir immer unter der Woche im Bikepark,
das war eher angenehm...
Aber am Wochenende?
Fährt man sich da nicht über die Füße? Steht man am Lift wie in Ischgl?
th


----------



## end0 (5. September 2006)

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen !


----------



## GORErider (5. September 2006)

is schon viel mehr los als unter der woche, das mit sicherheit, aber die haben ja auch ausgebaut, denke es verteilt sich da schon ein wenig, lift könnte halt nur nen problem geben...

mfg


----------



## D.S.G (5. September 2006)

end0 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon ... aber wir kommen mit Sicherheit nich nach Bonn vorher -.-


jo das schon klar 
Müsst ihr einfach sagen wohin... könnte auch zum lucas (freeride-lucas oder so) kommen . Dann könnt ihr uns beide einsammeln .


-
Geht eigentlich mit der Schlage. Wenn man mal Pech hat steht man unten mal 5 in höchstens aber das auch nur so bestimmten zeiten.

Gruss david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## end0 (6. September 2006)

ja wennde um 9uhr in bergisch gladbach am bahnhof sein kannst ....


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. September 2006)

hi jungs,
winterberg samstag geht's leider nicht bei uns,
wir werden wahrscheinlich am dienstag, 12.9. fahren...
winterberg & vielleicht noch willingen,
mal schauen...


----------



## Henki85 (9. September 2006)

Hat nicht lust jemand morgen nach Winterberg zu fahren?


----------



## end0 (9. September 2006)

ja ich ^^ ... war zwar heut schon aber egal !


----------



## JoKo1988 (15. September 2006)

moin leuts
fährt jemand dieses wochenende irgendwie FR???


----------



## SlopeStyle (15. September 2006)

Ich wollte bei uns die Trails mit meinem neuen Bike testen! Wipperfürth


----------



## Redking (15. September 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> moin leuts
> fährt jemand dieses wochenende irgendwie FR???


Mensch Johannes du musst am Sonntag 17.09 vor 13 Uhr in Siegburg mit dem Rad auf den Marktplatz stehen.
Dem Bürgermeister muss ein Grundstück aus dem Kreuz geleiert werden für
ein Dirtgelände! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## pettinger (15. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Johannes du musst am Sonntag 17.09 vor 13 Uhr in Siegburg mit dem Rad auf den Marktplatz stehen.
> Dem Bürgermeister muss ein Grundstück aus dem Kreuz geleiert werden für
> ein Dirtgelände!
> 
> ...



Da würde ich mich sogar solidarisch zeigen...


----------



## Redking (15. September 2006)

pettinger schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich mich sogar solidarisch zeigen...



Um so mehr Biker dort sind um so bessser! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hardcoreidiot (17. September 2006)

> Um so mehr Biker dort sind um so bessser!









 ich hab seasons end verpasst!!!!! NEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN!!!! 


Aber dafür war ich auf der ifma 

Erstaunlich wie viele deppen da immer wieder die anderen leute auf ihren liege rädern beinahe überfahren hätten.


Wenigstens waren n paar nette mädels da.......Das hat meine stimmung direkt gehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlopeStyle (20. September 2006)

wer ist den am Sonntag in Winterberg? Könnte man sich ja dort treffen!!!

Bye


----------



## Airhaenz (20. September 2006)

SlopeStyle schrieb:


> wer ist den am Sonntag in Winterberg? Könnte man sich ja dort treffen!!!
> 
> Bye




Wollte auch am We dasein.


----------



## SlopeStyle (20. September 2006)

also nen Kumpel und ich sind am Sonntag da!!


----------



## end0 (20. September 2006)

D: ich will auch hab aber keine Mitfahrgelegenheit !!!


----------



## windtalker (23. September 2006)

Hab heute die Kaldauer Grube nachgeholt, ganz nett, aber für 100 km fahren lohnt es nicht wirklich.
Nunja, und dann waren wir nicht so lang da, da ein Freund der mit war sich heftig gemault hat und sich dabei ne Radiushalsfraktur eingefangen hat, Trotz der Elbowguards die er getragen hat und die ned verrutscht sind. Ergebnis: 3 Wochen Gips und nen nettes Video vom Sturz.

Hoffe ihr hattet mehr Glück dieses WE.


----------



## JoKo1988 (23. September 2006)

ich fahr morgen in die grube.
wo hat er sich den genau hingelegt?


----------



## windtalker (24. September 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/34241545/MOV01774.MPG

Musste dir angucken, also an einer von den Abfahrten.


edit zum Kommentar unten: Nachdem ich realisiert hab was passiert ist, bin ich dann auch sofort hin. Aber in einem hast du wohl recht: Die Zeit bis zum Realisieren war zu lang.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (24. September 2006)

windtalker schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.de/files/34241545/MOV01774.MPG
> 
> Musste dir angucken, also an einen von den Abfahrten.



sehr schöner film: der kameramann hält nach dem sturz erstmal weiter drauf, statt zu helfen, das nenne ich professionell!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. September 2006)

Also ich hätte die Cam aufn Boden gestellt ein Bier geöffnet und es weiter gefilmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windtalker (24. September 2006)

Na das wär dann doch etwas krass gewesen. ;-)

Aber was mir viel mehr zu denken gibt, ist das er sich trotz Elbow-Guards den Radiushals gebrochen hat. 
Die Ärztin im Krankenhaus meinte, dass er nur bricht wenn man direkt drauffällt.
Wir haben uns das Video Frame für Frame angesehen und der Fall auf den Ellenbogen war erst ganz zum Schluss, als doch schon einiges der Wucht aufgefangen war. Der Schoner war auch nicht verrutscht. 
Erwarte ich vielleicht etwas zu viel von den Schonern oder liegt es an der Qualität?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. September 2006)

Also ich hab mich vor 3 Wochen mit einer AXO-Protectionjacket gemault, bin übern Lenker abgestiegen und hab den Erdboden gegessen :kotz:,  daraus entstanden mehrere Blutergüsse und  3 Prellungen 2 an den Ellebogen und eine an der Schulter, jetzt hab ich immer noch im linken Ellebogen das "Symptom", dass ich  den Arm manchmal nicht ausstrecken kann, dann muss ich den ein bisschen drehen oder wieder ein bisschen anwinkeln und dann klappt das wieder ein paar tage lang ohne Probleme. Also nach meiner Meinung müsste man noch 3 cm dick Schaumstoff unter das Jacket anziehen damit es wirklich viel bringt


----------



## JoKo1988 (24. September 2006)

bin heute da gewesen und naja sein fehler war, dein kumpel hat gelenkt bzw dat rad is weggerutscht
naja hab mich heute auch im steinbruch fast auf die fresse gelegt, dat vorderrad is nach ner landung weggertuscht und dat hinterrad war noch leider in der luft...
zum glück nix passiert^^


----------



## end0 (25. September 2006)

Oha das Video is echt hart ! Aber die Protektoren halten ja nich von Brüchen ab ... nur von Schirfwunden oder Prellungen !

Was legt ihr euch alle so oft auf die Fresse ?
Als ich mich das letzte mal hin gelegt hab war ich total besoffen und hatte keine Protektoren an -.-


----------



## JoKo1988 (25. September 2006)

du hattest doch mal nen spruch "fullies sind wat für anfänger"^^
tja wir sind halt anfänger^^


----------



## end0 (25. September 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> du hattest doch mal nen spruch "fullies sind wat für anfänger"^^
> tja wir sind halt anfänger^^





jetz wo ich selber eins hab nehm ich das natürlich zurück !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (25. September 2006)

cool
welches hast du den?


----------



## end0 (25. September 2006)

Canyon Big Mountain 2 
(aber keine Standard Parts)


----------



## h_s500 (26. September 2006)

hallo leute würde gerne mal mitbiken, hatte jetzt 4wochen kein pc und wohl einiges verpast.....


----------



## JoKo1988 (26. September 2006)

ich bin mal wieder diese wochenende auf meinen rad unterwegs.
suche leute mit denen ich halt fahren kann, sie sollten auch geile plätze kennen zum fahren^^


----------



## end0 (26. September 2006)

Tour ... oder Fun ?


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. September 2006)

natürlich fun man^^
ich fahr doch net mit meinen bike touren
kleine touren von spot zu spot bzw trail sind aber natürlich locker drine^^


----------



## Henki85 (27. September 2006)

Da würde ich mich auch anschliessen....


----------



## end0 (27. September 2006)

wann ... ich hab das Wochenende Zeit !


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. September 2006)

also ich hab nix vor am wochenende
kommt also auf die anderen an, wann die zeit haben.
es sollten am besten VIELE kommen, weil es dann lustiger is, als mit 3 oder so


----------



## end0 (27. September 2006)

Ich will am Samstag gegen 1 Uhr in Bergisch Gladbach losfahren und dann en paar Freeridespots in der Gegend abklappern ... also nix Tourmäßiges sondern nur von Spot zu Spot ! [von leicht bis ultra-schwer alles dabei !!!]

Wenn jemand Lust bzw. Fragen hat bitte melden !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (27. September 2006)

bin am sa auf jeden fall dabei
damits preiswerter wird, nach bergisch gladbach zukommen, such ich noch leute, die aus dem raum siegburg kommen
meldet euch einfach hier oder per icq bei mir


----------



## Lipoly (27. September 2006)

wenn ich mir das hier wieder so angucke kann ich mir denken warum ihr immer auf der fratze liegt! macht euch nicht so nen großen film aus der sache! besser sagen"nein ich trau mich nicht" und gut oder direkt von oben aus "JA ich schaffe das schon!"

von der stelle aus dem video: von da fährt man auchnit an! man muss von oben anfahren um flüssig den schwung mitzunehmen und bloß die finger von der vorderradbremse lassen! von der stelle habe ich von samstag ein paar videos von uns die aber zwecks erhöhter bodenerosion nach dem fahren nicht ins mtb-forum gestellt werden

mfg lars!

PS: klein und richtig anfangen!


----------



## JoKo1988 (28. September 2006)

achso 
du warst es, der die spur richtig am arsch gemacht hat^^
hab mich schon gewundert, seit wann da solche stufen sind, weil letztens keine noch da waren


----------



## Lipoly (28. September 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> achso
> du warst es, der die spur richtig am arsch gemacht hat^^
> hab mich schon gewundert, seit wann da solche stufen sind, weil letztens keine noch da waren



nee die waren vorher auchschon! auf der mittleren der drei lines hat auch glaube ich einer geschaufelt!


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. September 2006)

Hey Jungs, wiso philosophiert ihr hier über die Kiesgrube, der Fred heiß doch:
Freerider und Downhiller gesucht in K,GM,GL,RS!! 

Für Bonn und Siegburg hab ich doch extra mal einen aufgemacht und wunder mich, wiso da nix passiert.

Und was den Film angeht.
das der sich brazt ist ja schon vorprogrammiert, bei der Haltung in der Anfahrt, aber der lars hats ja schon getroffen


----------



## h_s500 (28. September 2006)

was für ein film


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. September 2006)

Das Ding hier:



windtalker schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.de/files/34241545/MOV01774.MPG
> 
> Musste dir angucken, also an einer von den Abfahrten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (6. Oktober 2006)

so, jungs, wann geht denn mal wieder was abbbbb?


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Oktober 2006)

von mir aus jeden tag^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (6. Oktober 2006)

kann morgen doch net, deswegen termin gestrichen


----------



## murmeli (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen, fährt jemand am Samstag nach Winterberg und hat noch einen Platz frei? Wohne seit kurzem in Bergisch Gladbach und würd gern noch vor Saisonende den Bikepark austesten..

Gruss Barbara


----------



## pettinger (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo alle!

Gruesse vom Gardasee!  Wetter ist traumhaft fuer Oktober...

Zwischen dem 20ten und 31ten Oktober moechte ich auf jeden Fall auch nochmal nach Winterberg. Also esst alle brav eure Teller leer bis dahin.

Gruss

Patrick


----------



## Henki85 (15. Oktober 2006)

Ja Winterberg ist cool.
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## end0 (16. Oktober 2006)

me2 -.-


----------



## Tohamas (25. Oktober 2006)

Ok, also erstmal hübsch brav Männchen machen:
Ich bin neu hier in der Gegend und brauche dringend etwas zweirädrigen Sozialkontakt!
Bisher hatte ich das Privileg, im Schwarzwald runterhügeln zu können, aber hier in Köln gestaltet sich das wohl ein bisschen schwieriger...
Auf jeden Fall fahre ich in erster Linie spasslastig, komm aber auch n Berg hoch. Zusätzlich noch ein bisschen in der Stadt rumhüpfen.
Fänds geil, wenn ich mich mal irgendwo einklinken könnte, besonders W'berg reizt mich.

ach, und noch was: Anfang November ist doch NWD- Release im Gloria.
Bei uns war es ja Sitte, sich vorher im Rudel zusammenzufinden, um ein wenig in der Stadt "umherzufahren", um abschliessend amtlich die Bike- Pornos zu konsumieren.
Gibt's sowas hier auch?
oder muss ich's erst erfinden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (25. Oktober 2006)

zum nwd-release komme ich, aber ob da jemand davor noch biken will is ne andere frage.
dagegen bin ich auf keinen fall

ich bin nur in kaldauen unterwegs(siegburg), dat andere is mir zu weit weg^^


----------



## Bikefreak-LI (29. Oktober 2006)

hey!
freunde von mir und ich würden gerne unseren kreis mit leuten die bock auf rumheizen haben erweitern...kommen aus lindlar,oberbergischer kreis.
haben selbe rein paar strecken(downhill,freeride)
also vll könnte man ja ma was organisieren.
mfg


----------



## nrw-freerider (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!
werde mal den Tipp von pettinger beherzigen und hier mal nachhören ob jemand interesse hätte einen " fast Rentner " mitzunehmen auf euren Touren. 
Bin zwar nicht in top Form - aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.
Also meldet euch und haltet die Trails sauber!!!!!
und immer dran denken:
KÖLN - DEUTSCHLAND und die WELT


----------



## Rastapopoulos (30. Oktober 2006)

wie wäre es mit ner Aktion diesen mittwoch VORMITTAG?
Ist ja 1 Feiertach.
10 Uhr.
mal n bisschen Trails abrocken!


----------



## JoKo1988 (30. Oktober 2006)

hört sich gut an, aber wo den?^^


----------



## Rastapopoulos (30. Oktober 2006)

keine Ahnung, irgenwas im bergischen oder so, hauptsache nur ein bisschen mehr fahren als das bike-kaffeekränzchen vor ein paar wochen im steinbruch.
VORSCHLÄGE! Wer kennt ne coole runde mit ACTION!?!


----------



## pettinger (30. Oktober 2006)

Wie waers mit 'ner Forsbach/Luederich-Runde?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (30. Oktober 2006)

klingt gut, von wo denn starten?


----------



## end0 (30. Oktober 2006)

haste dich jetz innen Forsbach verliebt oda was  ?!?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (30. Oktober 2006)

@ end0
zeig und doch die altenberg-tour, auch ne alternative!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## end0 (30. Oktober 2006)

kann ich natürlich machen 
"die altenberg-tour" ... naja wohl eher die touren !


----------



## Rastapopoulos (30. Oktober 2006)

wie sieht es mittwoch vormittag aus?


----------



## pettinger (31. Oktober 2006)

@end0: wollts dir doch eh zeigen
@rasta: gut schauts aus, aber was ist mit den anderen?


----------



## nrw-freerider (31. Oktober 2006)

so ein Mist, Mittwoch bin ich nicht da. Hoffe ich kann mich bei einem der nächsten Termine anschliessen.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (31. Oktober 2006)

Altenberg:
wir fahren einfach alle touren hintereinander, harhar.

also:
*****************************************
WER KANN AM MITTWOCH UM 10 IN ALTENBERG SEIN?
*****************************************

ich könnte, wenn das einigermassen früh klappt.
habe noch 3 kumpels, aber einer ist faul, der andere hat tatsächlich was zu tun, und der letzte ist mittwoch bestimmt noch im halloween-koma. also ??? ob da von mir noch einer mitkommt.


----------



## end0 (31. Oktober 2006)

ganz schön asi der rasta ... hat den patrick einfach abgewürgt ^^


----------



## Rastapopoulos (31. Oktober 2006)

end0 schrieb:


> ganz schön asi der rasta ... hat den patrick einfach abgewürgt ^^



mal locker, will hier keinen abwürgen oder dissen (boah ey, fachwort teenie-sprache!), können fahren wo wir wollen mir egal... hauptsache es wird überhaupt gefahren.


----------



## pettinger (31. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt bin ich sehr betruebt und weine stark. Ich werde morgen nicht mitkommen.

Ernst beiseite: Mir doch egal. Wenn ihr Checker euch mal einig werdet, gehen wir biken. Altenberg hat fuer Freireiter eh einen Tick mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (31. Oktober 2006)

Es tut mir ja so leid!
Hier sein süsser Blumengruss, damit wir auch wieder alle kuschelig sind!

ALSO:
geht das denn mit 10h morgen?
der lüsterne Lüderich, oder der Altenberger Sack,
mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## end0 (31. Oktober 2006)

... is mir ebenfalls ziemlich wayne wann und wo ... macht ihr das mal unter euch aus !  ich bin "da" egal wo !


----------



## Rastapopoulos (31. Oktober 2006)

end0 schrieb:


> ... is mir ebenfalls ziemlich wayne wann und wo ... macht ihr das mal unter euch aus !  ich bin "da" egal wo !



OK, ich pack mal die (siehe foto) aus, und schlage ganz weise vor, dass der herr pettinger das einfach entscheidet, den ort. mir wäre nur 10 o'clock recht lieb.
roberto rastapopoulos


----------



## pettinger (31. Oktober 2006)

Altenberg. 10 Uhr Bahnhof BGL. Reicht das?

Hugh. pettinger "der sich nen Wolf faehrt" hat gesprochen.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (31. Oktober 2006)

pettinger schrieb:


> Altenberg. 10 Uhr Bahnhof BGL. Reicht das?



... wenn du die zugige gladbacher bahn-haltestelle "bahnhof" nennst, dann OK. 
wenn wir nicht zu viele sind (wird wohl nicht das problem) dann kann ich mit meinem bus kommen & einsammeln, dann weiter bis altenberg , aber da muss endo sagen wo's genau losgeht.

gez. der vermisste stiefbruder von apachenluder nscho-tschi


----------



## pettinger (31. Oktober 2006)

Koennen uns auch in Odenthal treffen. Kreisverkehr?
Mit dem Auto bis direkt zum Naherholungsgebiet. So einer bist Du also!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (31. Oktober 2006)

pettinger schrieb:


> Koennen uns auch in Odenthal treffen. Kreisverkehr?
> Mit dem Auto bis direkt zum Naherholungsgebiet. So einer bist Du also!



auf jeden fall bin ich so einer!
Wie sieht es überhaupt aus? 
Kann EndO - ist er dann unser Guide!?!
Fragen über Fragen.
Wenn Endo das managt, dann sollte er bestimmen, wo es losgeht. 
10 Uhr früh, da ist normalerweise Platz auf dem Schöllerhof-Parkplatz. das ist der klassische Startpunkt für Altenberg. (Map 24.com: Schöllerhof, Odenthal). Aber morgen ist ja son Feiertach. 

Großer weisser, weiser Guide wider Willen EndO, sprich zu uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## end0 (31. Oktober 2006)

richtiiiiig schöllerhof gehts quasi los ... aber normaler weise kommen wir immer von gladbach und nehmen vorher noch 1/2 Trails auf dem Weg dahin mit ... 
Also von Gladbach aus wär schon nich schlecht ... dann sinnwa auch was länger unterwegs !


----------



## Rastapopoulos (31. Oktober 2006)

MEISTER, bestimme einfach den genauen Treffpunkt, und wir, deine Bike-Jünger folgen Dir!
Ist doch "easy-er" wenn einer bestimmt, also, EndO, sag was und gut ist. Super!


----------



## end0 (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich würd sagen 10:30 am Kreisverkehr in Hodenthal !
Dann von da aus erstma nen kleinen bersch hoch um den ersten netten Trail zu genießen (der leider viel zu kurz ist) .... 
wieder unten an der altenbergerdomstr. angekommen in Richtung Schöllerhof auf nem kleinen Trail parrallel zu str. usw ...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (31. Oktober 2006)

gebongggt, herr general!
morgen um 10-30 nehmen wir den strategisch wichtigen kreisverkehr in oral-thal ein, um schließlich ein manöver im altenberger unterholz zu absolvieren!
gez. rekrut rastapolpoulos
ps/ nehme noch einen t-5-kriegsdienstverweigerer mit hardtail mit...


----------



## end0 (31. Oktober 2006)

Herrvorragend formuliert Rekrut !
Ich habe mich getäuscht: aus ihnen kann doch noch etwas werden !


----------



## end0 (31. Oktober 2006)

Ach übrigens ... nur wenn es nicht regnet versteht sich !!!


----------



## murmeli (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute, wer hat Lust morgen Samstag ne Runde biken zu gehn? Zb Richtung Lüderich. (das einzige was ich bis jetz kenne..ha ha) oder es gibt doch noch so ne Kiesgrube mit Sprüngen irgendwo..
LG Murmeli


----------



## pettinger (1. Dezember 2006)

@murmeli: Ich wollte morgen auch los. So gegen 11.
@end0: Benimm dich heute abend, dann kommste auch gut aus der Heia morgen früh! ;-)

Gruß Patrick


----------



## end0 (1. Dezember 2006)

WAS  11uhr ... hau ma rein mit mir kannste früüüühstens aller frühstens wenn überhaupt um 13 rechnen !!!!

Alter das is mein 18er ... da werd ich mich wohl kaum benehmen 

11uhr .... du hast sie doch nichmehr alle  ...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. Dezember 2006)

glückwunsch, end0.

ich wäre auch gerne dabei, am WE, wann wo egal. werdet mal konkreter.

th


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (1. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir geht nur der Samstag. Deswegen werde ich mich morgen auf jeden Fall Richtung Forsbach/Lehmbach begeben. Zeit hab ich ja geschrieben. Wenn da Interesse besteht machen wir einen Treffpunkt aus.

Eine Tour nach Boppard wär ja auch mal wieder was...

Gruß Patrick


----------



## pettinger (1. Dezember 2006)

So. Dem lieben end-null zuliebe wegen mir auch um 13 Uhr. Alles ohne uns austrinken und dann sowas. Unerhört.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. Dezember 2006)

...ja, ja, die jugend von heute.
damals, 14/18 hätte es das nicht gegeben.
lüderich klingt doch gut, 13h ist mir eigentlich auch lieber.
ich muss nur noch meiner liebsten verkünden, dass ich ihr damit morgen leider nicht beim renovieren helfen kann, da der berg ruft...


----------



## end0 (1. Dezember 2006)

dann bin ich ja gezwungen morgen mitzukommen D:


----------



## murmeli (1. Dezember 2006)

@end0 herzliche Gratulation!

Dann könnten wir uns ja z.Bsp um 13h am Bhf Bergisch Gladbach treffen?


----------



## pettinger (1. Dezember 2006)

Ihr macht, dass ich weine...

Wie sieht es mit 13 Uhr in Forsbach aus?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. Dezember 2006)

13h Forsbach, ich bin dabei.
Wald-Wander-Parkplatz Bensberger Strasse / L288?
direkt hinter Ortsausgang Forsbach links, wenn man Richtung Bensberg fährt?!? Oder Wo?


----------



## pettinger (1. Dezember 2006)

Exakt. As seen on Frosthelm.


----------



## end0 (1. Dezember 2006)

pettinger schrieb:


> Ihr macht, dass ich weine...
> 
> Wie sieht es mit 13 Uhr in Forsbach aus?
> 
> Gruß Patrick




... da wäre ich aber auch für ... aldiweil ich hab en taxi dahin 

also das mit der bgl-bahnhof wird nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (1. Dezember 2006)

Man man, du Faulpelz.

@rasta: Nimmst Du mich in deinem Bus mit?


----------



## end0 (1. Dezember 2006)

pettinger schrieb:


> @rasta: Nimmst Du mich in deinem Bus mit?




 jaja vonwegen ich sei ein faulpelz -.-


----------



## pettinger (1. Dezember 2006)

War nur Spass. Ich komme natuerlich wie immer per Alu-Esel - ist doch logo.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. Dezember 2006)

ich werde aus k-dünnwald mit dem bulli anreisen, kann zur not noch 1-2 faule säcke mit einpacken.
ansonsten bin ich um 13h da.
was wird denn das überhaupt für ne nummer? XC-blumenpflücken oder gehts richtig ins gelände? egal, ich nehme mal beide helme mit...


----------



## end0 (1. Dezember 2006)

Gelände ! (so viel wies geht !!!) sonst würd ich net mitfahren !!!!


----------



## Henki85 (2. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,
werde heute acuh dabei sein;-)
Hoffe auch pünkltich da zu sein.
wenn ich die L170 fahre komme ich doch auch an diesem besagten Parkplatz vorbei oder net?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henki85 (2. Dezember 2006)

Boahr bin ich wieder früh auf....


----------



## Rastapopoulos (2. Dezember 2006)

...andere sind zu dieser zeit bestimmt noch im koma...
wenn du von der L170 aus Richtung Autobahn KöFo kommst, in forsbach an der ampel links richtung bensberg auf die L288, direkt nach 200 metern oder so links wald-wander-parkplatz. das ist quasi kurz hinter dem ortsausgangsschild forsbach, zumindest a-f-a-i-k, oder as-far-as-i-remember.
hugh!


----------



## Henki85 (2. Dezember 2006)

so dachte ich mir das auch ungefähr.


----------



## end0 (2. Dezember 2006)

D: ich habs nichmehr geschafft ... das war so ziemlich der schlimmste Kater meines Lebens heute ...
und er hält noch an -.-


----------



## Henki85 (2. Dezember 2006)

Mit 18 verträgt man auch nichts mehr!!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. Dezember 2006)

Wassup am Wochenende!?!
Ich würde gerne mal zu den sagenumwobenen, ominösen Gladbacher Tables, jene von denen die Altvorderen immer wieder am Lagerfeuer im Nußbaumer Hof schwärmen...
gez.
Mordred v. Hinterbänkler


----------



## pettinger (7. Dezember 2006)

Meine Wenigkeit steht am heiligen Ruhetag der Altvorderen (Sonntag) zur Verfügung...

gez.
Seine Trandüsigkeit


----------



## end0 (7. Dezember 2006)

Gladbacher Tables ? 

gehts auch was genauer ?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. Dezember 2006)

end0 schrieb:


> Gladbacher Tables ?
> 
> gehts auch was genauer ?



ja, leider weiß ich auch nicht mehr darüber - sind sie vielleicht doch ein Mythos? Eine Legende wie Loch Ness? 

Nein, bei der letzten Lüderich-Tour habe ich Gerüchte von angeblichen Tables irgendwo im "Gladbacher Wald" gehört, fernab der allseits bekannten Esel-Anlagen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das jetzt so n Top-Secret-Zeug ist, und ich nun fürchten muss, dass ich Besuch von Downhill-Hools bekomme, die mich zum schweigen bringen wollen. Nanu, wer klopft da an meiner Tür? Arghhhhhh. Hilfe, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
(...)


----------



## pettinger (7. Dezember 2006)

Der Schluss-Spot unserer BG-Erkundung vor einigen Monden... Sowas könnten wir doch wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. Dezember 2006)

pettinger schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit steht am heiligen Ruhetag der Altvorderen (Sonntag) zur Verfügung...
> 
> gez.
> Seine Trandüsigkeit



wie sieht es mit Sonntag Vormittag aus, ich kann leider nur bis 15h?
Oder wird hier wieder einer Volljährig und liegt das gesamte WE im Koma?!?


----------



## end0 (7. Dezember 2006)

^^
naja ich hoffe so schlmm wirds diesmal nich aber am Wochende is erstma Restesaufen ^^

... ich hätte nichts gegen ne "tour" bei mir in der gegend 

aber ich wäre dann mal wieder stark für boppard  falss das Wetter es irgendwann dieses jahr nochmal zulässt !


----------



## pettinger (8. Dezember 2006)

Boppard ist wohl zu, laut dem guten Henki.

Sonntag vormittag ist prima!


----------



## Henki85 (8. Dezember 2006)

Boppard ist zu, nach der Internetseite.

Ich könnte auch.
aber auch vorher und nachher


----------



## end0 (8. Dezember 2006)

was soll denn da zu sein ?


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Dezember 2006)

Guckst du hier:

www.downthehill.de


----------



## end0 (8. Dezember 2006)

morgen is gutes wetter ... also wer fährt wo ?  ... und wann


----------



## pettinger (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich werde erst morgen sehen, ob ich Zeit habe. "Wo" entscheidet sich dann spontan...


----------



## end0 (8. Dezember 2006)

wie immer ... D:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (8. Dezember 2006)

pettinger, kneifen ist nicht...
ich kann, wie gesagt, so vormittag bis 15h
gez.
Der Scharlachrote Pimpernell


----------



## end0 (8. Dezember 2006)

sehen wir den tatsachen ins auge .... das passt so nich !

petti kann erst ab 2-3 un der scharlachrote pimpanell nur bis 3 -.-
wir verfahren wir nun ???
ich würd gern morgen fahrrad fahren falls ich das noch nich erwähnt habe !


----------



## Rastapopoulos (8. Dezember 2006)

Samstag?
mal gucken, was meine Vermögens-, Anlage-, Style- und HartzIV- Berater dazu sagen...

wann denn morgen/Samstag?
Muss das mit de Famillisch abklären. Ginge theoretisch, sach ma was an, vielleicht geht ja dann was Sams und Sonn.

Petti: geht morgen gar nicht?

gez.
Freibeuter, der


----------



## Rastapopoulos (9. Dezember 2006)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,2041965,00.html
oder einfach aus dem fenster gucken...
argh.
geiles wetter!


----------



## end0 (9. Dezember 2006)

Morgen 12 Uhr Odenthal ! (Kreisverkehr)


----------



## Rastapopoulos (9. Dezember 2006)

erst jetzt gesehen.
bin dabei, o'thal 12h o-verkehr
vielleicht nehme ich noch einen dreckigen dude mit...
rasta p. o. poulos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (9. Dezember 2006)

Jap. Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (9. Dezember 2006)

yo, yo, yo, fette äktschn!
diesmal muss ich hoffen, dass ich bis dahin nüchtern bin...


----------



## end0 (12. Dezember 2006)

ich fands sehr geil !


----------



## Rastapopoulos (12. Dezember 2006)

wenn du jetzt von sonntag redest: ich auch. habe allerdings schmerzen. meine beiden landungen waren zwar noch recht weich, aber: es sind halt alte knochen, auf die ich gefallen bin.
nächstes mal ziehe ich besser meine protektoren an... will die a'berg-trails unbedingt bald nochmal agbrasen, am besten, wenn es 1 wenig trockener ist.
naja. muss endlich mal neue reifen bestellen. genau. war nur die technik schuld. jaja. die technik...


----------



## pettinger (12. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir lags auch nur an den Reifen! Höhö.


----------



## Henki85 (12. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir war alles mein Ritzel schuld...
Okay, die Reifen auch.

Man sollte sich die Sachen vielleciht noch dieses jahr holen.


----------



## pettinger (12. Dezember 2006)

Wegen der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung, was? Alter Sparfuchs.


----------



## murmeli (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute 

Mal themawechsel....Suche ganz dringend ein zimmer oder eine wohnung! (Meine mitbewohnerin will mich nicht mehr  )Falls jemand was weiss, (bevorzugt im osten von Köln), bitte mir bescheid geben. 
Vielen Dank 

Gruss Murmeli


----------



## end0 (13. Dezember 2006)

Freitag solls Wetter gut werden -> wer kommt mit ???


----------



## pettinger (13. Dezember 2006)

Da kommen nur Künstler und Urlauber infrage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (13. Dezember 2006)

pettinger schrieb:


> Da kommen nur Künstler und Urlauber infrage...



jaja, ich habe den "w" mit dem "z"-pfahl verstanden...
ich vergeude meine zeit aber auch nicht mit zeugen-jehovas-vermögensberatern und in stinkenden junkie-dirt-hallen. NEIN war nur n scherz.
was macht eigentlich die speiche?

als freischaffender künstler fröhne ich montags dem bohemien-leben, dienstags der freien liebe unter apfelbäumen, mittwochs meinen batik-nach-der-menopause-kursen, donnerstags gehe ich auf der domplatte betteln, und FREITAGS da habe ich u.U. zeit zum biken.

aber: ab wann denn?


----------



## pettinger (13. Dezember 2006)

Wohfeile Worte, Sire. Auch ich verstand den Wink.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns doch mal den Mittwoch-Termin antun. Dann kannst Du auch mal wieder den Guide geben. Oder bist Du etwa noch Batik-Frischling?


----------



## Henki85 (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich als Urlauber, bin schon bald keiner mehr:-(
Dann gehöre ich zu dem hartarbeitenden Volk das die Arbeitslosen unterstützt.
Ich muss vorher noch die sau raus lassen!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (14. Dezember 2006)

argh!
habe einen wasserrohrbruch.
also nicht in meinem körper (puh), aber im haus.
und wie handwerker so sind, meldet er sich "freitag früh" - 
und so eine aussage ist nun wohl standesgemäss recht relativ...


----------



## pettinger (14. Dezember 2006)

Wasserrohrbruch und Menopause passen nicht wirklich zusammen. Hehe.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (14. Dezember 2006)

mann verf***te technik. ich flick das olle rohr jetzt mit tip top schlauchkleber und gut ist!


----------



## end0 (14. Dezember 2006)

also morgen 13uhr biken ... da ich blau mache gehts das so früh klar !


----------



## Rastapopoulos (15. Dezember 2006)

wenn bis dahin der klempner da war, bin ich dabei... melde mich späta


----------



## pettinger (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich hasse mich für mein kümmerliches Angestelltendasein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (15. Dezember 2006)

so.
gab leider nix heute.
wie sieht es denn SA oder SO aus?


----------



## end0 (16. Dezember 2006)

ziemlich beschissen wies aussieht !


----------



## Henki85 (29. Dezember 2006)

Sehen wir uns dieses Jahr noch? zum biken?


----------



## end0 (29. Dezember 2006)

sieht schlecht aus wa ?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (30. Dezember 2006)

heute fällt es wohl eher ins wasser
aber was issn mit morgen (sonntag) vormittag?
th
on the road & somit icq-less


----------



## end0 (5. Januar 2007)

am Sonntag solls nich regnen ... wer kommt mit innen Matsch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (5. Januar 2007)

Jaa Matsch Partie


----------



## Rastapopoulos (6. Januar 2007)

yo. schlammcatchen. was wann wo?

	Am Sonntag wechseln dichtere Wolken und einige freundliche Abschnitte ab, dabei bleibt es den Tag über weitgehend trocken. Die Höchstwerte liegen bei 9 bis 11 Grad. Mäßiger bis frischer, teils stark böiger Wind aus Südwest.


----------



## end0 (6. Januar 2007)

Tja das is ne gute Frage ... wo wolln wir hin hat jemand konkrete Vorschläge ?


----------



## Ommer (6. Januar 2007)

end0 schrieb:


> Tja das is ne gute Frage ... wo wolln wir hin hat jemand konkrete Vorschläge ?




ja, hier


----------



## end0 (6. Januar 2007)

nein danke !
---> AW: Freerider und Downhiller gesucht in K,GM,GL,RS!!


----------



## Ommer (6. Januar 2007)

Ich bin ein freier Reiter, fahre die hills up und down in K, GL, GM, nur nicht in RS 

Gruß Achim


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Januar 2007)

RS und K sind auch schwul...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Januar 2007)

@all

Also ich treffe mich morgen (bei halbwegs trockenem Wetter) mit Stefan um 10 Uhr an der Rausmühle.


----------



## Henki85 (17. Januar 2007)

Der Johannes sagte mir der Thead ist tot!
Bitte überzeugt mich von dem gegenteil!
Der kann nicht recht haben.


----------



## end0 (17. Januar 2007)

Na wenn der Johannes das sagt  ... dann wird das wohl so sein !
Vielleicht gehen wir auch alle lieber biken anstatt stundenlang irgend ne sinnlose Kacke ins Forum zu schreiben. So wie hier -->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=220803&page=8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Januar 2007)

Der Fred muss offen bleiben allein damit man mal hier sieht was so abgeht


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2007)

Henki85 schrieb:


> Der Johannes sagte mir der Thead ist tot!
> Bitte überzeugt mich von dem gegenteil!
> Der kann nicht recht haben.


Was hat ein Thread in einem Internet-Forum mit Mountainbiken zu tun....?


----------



## end0 (17. Januar 2007)

Henki85 schrieb:


> Der Johannes sagte mir der Thead ist tot!
> Bitte überzeugt mich von dem gegenteil!
> Der kann nicht recht haben.



was hat henki's Aussage mit Mountainbiken zu tun ?


----------



## Henki85 (17. Januar 2007)

das weiss ich leider nicht!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2007)

end0 schrieb:


> was hat henki's Aussage mit Mountainbiken zu tun ?


Ich hatte den Eindruck, dieser Thread (in dem henki geschrieben hat) heißt:
*Freerider und Downhiller* gesucht in K,GM,GL,RS!!
Was ist denn freeriden und downhill ?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Januar 2007)

Hmmm Radeln


----------



## end0 (17. Januar 2007)

Achso ... hmmm keine Ahnung auch noch nie gehört -.-


----------



## pettinger (17. Januar 2007)

Wie? Was? Samstag soll ich arbeiten gehen, sagt mein Boss. Und Sonntag kann ich auch nicht. Das ist aber eigentlich kein Grund, hier was zu posten.

Der Frett ist tot! Es lebe der Frett! Oder was?

Nur weil andere einmal pro Woche "14:00 Uhr am tollen Loch. Wer kommt?" posten... Vollkommen redundant. Wir sind halt aktive Speicherplatz-Sparer.


----------



## Henki85 (17. Januar 2007)

Juhuuu, hier schreiben wieder viele ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (17. Januar 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Was ist denn freeriden und downhill ?



Bernd, du als Dr. solltest es wissen oder willst du provozieren???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## end0 (17. Januar 2007)

Er will provozieren !! Ganz klarer Fall !


----------



## pettinger (17. Januar 2007)

Wir sind kewl wie Eisbär'n. Lassen uns überhaupt nicht produzieren von denen da...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (18. Januar 2007)

... so, hab' jetzt nicht alles mitbekommen.
wer will denn jetzt hier alles was auffe fresse?


----------



## pettinger (18. Januar 2007)

Mach dich locker, Rasta. Die Freerider wollen keinen Ärger mit den Nightridern riskieren.

Bin ich jetzt eigentlich East oder West Coast?


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Januar 2007)

pettinger schrieb:


> Mach dich locker, Rasta. Die Freerider wollen keinen Ärger mit den Nightridern riskieren.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt eigentlich East oder West Coast?




Fahrt ihr eigentlich ausschliesslich Harleys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## end0 (18. Januar 2007)

Passt blos auf sonst kommt der ausRasta(populus)


----------



## Rastapopoulos (18. Januar 2007)

pettinger schrieb:


> Mach dich locker, Rasta. Die Freerider wollen keinen Ärger mit den Nightridern riskieren.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt eigentlich East oder West Coast?



Du bist definitiv so was von East Riverside, Alda, um nicht zu sagen Schäl Sick.
Ich finde, wir sollten uns mal zusammenrotten und den versammelten Nabendynamo-Cruiser-Bikern von der West-Riverside-City bei nem fetten Bunny-Hop-vom-Bürgersteig-Battle mal zeigen, was so East Of The Cathedral abgeht.
äh.
ja.


----------



## Henki85 (18. Januar 2007)

Ja, lasst doch einfach mal alle zusammen fahren!

Ist er nicht auf der West side?
Jedenfalls bin ich auf der falschen...


----------



## pettinger (18. Januar 2007)

Friede, Freude, Eierkraulen, oder was? Da mach' ich nicht mit! Wär' ja viel zu einfach...


----------



## Henki85 (18. Januar 2007)

Aber mal ne gut idee!


----------



## pettinger (19. Januar 2007)

Schäuble denkt auch, er hätte gute Ideen. Aber gut, weil Du es bist. Also findet demnäxt eine Peacepipe-Session statt?!


----------



## Henki85 (19. Januar 2007)

Puh da habe ich ja nochmal glück gehabt...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (19. Januar 2007)

pettinger schrieb:


> Friede, Freude, Eierkraulen, oder was? Da mach' ich nicht mit! Wär' ja viel zu einfach...



ok
dann profozier, äh, prowoziehr, äh, provinziell, äh, profilier isch ma:
und zwar direkt heftig:
du... rennradfreundchen, du!


----------



## BikefreakLindla (22. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Wohnen in Lindlar und Biken auch.
Ein Freund von mir ist auch schonmal öfter in Wipperfürth.
Könnten uns ja mal dort Treffen.
Haben in Wipp auch en paar Locations (Sprünge, Drops ect.)

Wir sind aber mehr für was Action, nen schöner Single Trail immer gerne  aber eher Bergab  




@Andy: Hast du ICQ? Wenn ja könntest du mir mal deine Nr. geben?


Marv


----------



## end0 (22. Januar 2007)

Andy ??? der is auf MX umgestiegen wennde den SlopestyleAndy meinst -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (22. Januar 2007)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> ok
> dann profozier, äh, prowoziehr, äh, provinziell, äh, profilier isch ma:
> und zwar direkt heftig:
> du... rennradfreundchen, du!


Bist Du denn jetzt ein Provozierer oder Produzent?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. Januar 2007)

pettinger schrieb:


> Bist Du denn jetzt ein Provozierer oder Produzent?



definitiv ein pornograph.


----------



## pettinger (22. Januar 2007)

Blu-Ray oder HD DVD? Welche Technik siegt?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (23. Januar 2007)

pettinger schrieb:


> Blu-Ray oder HD DVD? Welche Technik siegt?



ah, ein SPIEGEL-Abonnent.
Ich würde sagen: im Fist-F-Bereich setzt sich Blu-Ray durch, ansonsten HD.


----------



## pettinger (23. Januar 2007)

Ich denke auch , dass HD eher für Rim J*bs infrage kommt. Da sind wir endlich mal einer Meinung.


----------



## end0 (23. Januar 2007)

ihr habt echt nix besseres zu tun oda ?


----------



## Henki85 (23. Januar 2007)

Geht mal biken!


----------



## pettinger (23. Januar 2007)

DU bist doch die ganze Zeit im ICQ!


----------



## Henki85 (23. Januar 2007)

Tja dann frag mich und fahr mit mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Januar 2007)

Echt fahrgemeinschaften bilden, so spart man sprit und schont die umwelt


----------



## Henki85 (1. Februar 2007)

Fahren wir dieses We?
Kann doch nicht sein das wir nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## pettinger (1. Februar 2007)

Muß arbeiten!


----------



## end0 (1. Februar 2007)

Das sagst du seit Weihnachten -.- 

... wasn los ey kann doch sein dass du andauernd am arbeiten bist -.-


----------



## Henki85 (1. Februar 2007)

Na toll...
und ich sehe mich auch wieder in der Arbeitslosigkeit.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. Februar 2007)

ich bin auch endlich ma wieder dabei,
habe genug gearbeitet für dieses jahr!
ferien bis weihnachten!!!
oder zumindest ostern...
oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (1. Februar 2007)

Ja nu. Sonntag hab ich dann SCHON frei. Da bin ich aber zum Klettern verabredet... Darf man das als Biker eigentlich? Oder geziemt sich das nicht?


----------



## Henki85 (1. Februar 2007)

Naja kommt drauf an ob du uns mitnimmst.
und ob du mit dem Bike kletterst.


----------



## pettinger (1. Februar 2007)

Nein, ich mag lieber ohne euch gehen. Meine Mutti sagt, ich soll mich nicht mehr mit euch schmutzigen Buben treffen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Februar 2007)

So ich feier jetzt auch mal meine Arbeitslosigkeit und fahre Morgen nen Altenberger und Umgebungs Ründchen


----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. Februar 2007)

argh, ist so n bisschen mieses wetta morgen, oder?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Februar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261139
^^ soviel zum wetter


----------



## Rastapopoulos (2. Februar 2007)

ay, das war mir dann doch n bisschen zu feucht und schwül heute für meine stützräder.
jungs, was issn mit SAMSTAG oder SONNTAG?!?


----------



## pettinger (2. Februar 2007)

Dauerfeucht.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. Februar 2007)

In Solingen liegen noch nen paar Bämchen Quer   aber Altenberg ist fast alles weggeräumt also ab auffe Bikes mit euch


----------



## Rastapopoulos (4. Februar 2007)

yo
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,2041965,00.html
und
http://www.wdr.de/themen/wdrwetter/index.phtml?flash=1&city=koeln
soviel zum thema H2O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmeli (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute

Nach vierwöchiger non-stop schufterei   hab ich beschlossen morgen blau zu machen und biken zu gehn...  Hat jemand lust mitzukommen? Das wetter soll ja schön sein.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Februar 2007)

An sich gerne wo willst du denn her brettern? Start / Ziel ? ich hätte morgen ab 
9:30 Zeit bis 2 stunden bevor es dunkel wird


----------



## murmeli (6. Februar 2007)

Start Köln Höhenberg und dann ab in den Königsforst Richtung Forsbach. Abfahrt  um die 13h..


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Februar 2007)

okay da bin ich raus   bin ja in ner anderen gegend


----------



## murmeli (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, morgen gibts wieder mal äktschen! Wer kommt mit? Von Köln aus in den Königsforst und weiter über Berg und Tal und Baumleichen oder gerne auch in die Abflughalle..


----------



## end0 (23. Februar 2007)

Also ich geh regelmäßig in Höhehenberg im Fort-X biken ... wenn jemand mal keine weniger Lust auf strampeln un mehr auf Fliegen hat kann er sich ja melden !


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Februar 2007)

end0 schrieb:


> Also ich geh regelmäßig in Höhehenberg im Fort-X biken ... wenn jemand mal keine weniger Lust auf strampeln un mehr auf Fliegen hat kann er sich ja melden !



Wie ist denn der Ausbaulevel dort momentan? Und sind die Ausbauer neuen Gesichtern freundlich gesonnen oder gibt es die "das ist mein Spot Attitude"?


----------



## pettinger (23. Februar 2007)

Sonntag wär ich dann mal wieder dabei...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (23. Februar 2007)

gebt ma bescheid wann g-nau, und wenn ich auch nur vorbeischaue um mir meine felgenbänder abzuholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (23. Februar 2007)

great master end0, g-b r b-scheid.


----------



## end0 (23. Februar 2007)

hmm ... also die Ausbauer sind im Moment nur ich en guter Kollege und en guter Kollege von dem -> und bei uns ist jeder willkommen der nicht den Arsch offen hat ! (im übertragenen Sinne ...)

Sonntag solls sheic Wetter geben 
aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## Airhaenz (26. Februar 2007)

end0 schrieb:


> hmm ... also die Ausbauer sind im Moment nur ich en guter Kollege und en guter Kollege von dem -> und bei uns ist jeder willkommen der nicht den Arsch offen hat ! (im übertragenen Sinne ...)
> 
> Sonntag solls sheic Wetter geben
> aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt



Hmm, dann hab ich die ja vielleicht am Freitag abend kennengelernt. War kurz nach der Arbeit da, und musste leider feststellen, das vieles was letztes Frühjahr da war komplett vom Erdboden verschwunden ist.
Hab da 2 Jungs mit Doppelbrücken HTs getroffen, die meinten sie bauen hier - deine Kumpels? (waren schon OK ;-) )


----------



## Thorgal (26. Februar 2007)

Moin! 
bin aus Wiehl und wollt mal fragen wer denn auch aus der gegend kommt und auch die strecken kennt!
ehrlich gesagt kenn ich hier garkeine biker! gut in wiehl hab ich einmal jemanden mit einem Marin dirtbike kennengelern! Conny hieß der! aber hab ihn danach niemehr gesehen!  mein "Gutes" bike ist noch im bau! es sollte so mitte märz fertig sein! im moment hab ich ein kleines merida mit dem ich ab und zu ne forstautobahn heize und zur arbeit fahre ! lach mehr würden die parts wohl nicht mitmachen!  aber wenn mein anderes bike fertig ist dann würd ich doch auch gern mal kontakt mit anderen bikern aus der umgebung aufnehmen! 
das erste mal auf einer Dh strecke war ich mit 9 in siegburg =) kann mich nurnoch schwach drann erinnern wies da aussah!
naja jedenfalls fahr ich schon ne ganze weile ! bin also kein anfänger mehr!
helm und protektoren sollt ich mir mal zulegen! *gg*

Gruß Dennis


----------



## end0 (1. März 2007)

MOrgen solls endlich ma wieder gutes Wetter geben  ... das heisst für mich -> ich bin spätestens ab halb 4 im fort-x !!! wer lust und zeit hat kann ja mal vorbei schaun !!!


----------



## pettinger (27. März 2007)

Winterberg ab 31.3. auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henki85 (28. März 2007)

Ich bin dabei! Von mir aus auch Ostern da übernachten, oder auch nicht, bin aber dabei!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (28. März 2007)

ostern ist mir das zu voll.
möchte meine fahrkünste keinem erweiterten publikum zumuten.
und am lift warten geht gar nicht, bin doch nicht in ischgl.
die woche nach den nrw-ferien, unter der woche, 
klappt es hoffentlich...
melde mich wenn ich fahre & der bus noch platz hat...
kawabunga!


----------



## Henki85 (28. März 2007)

Am Wochenende solls glaube ich auch wieder schlechtes wetter geben.
Dann lass nach Boppard, da muss man auch nicht am Lift warten ;-)


----------



## pettinger (28. März 2007)

Zitat der Winterberg-Konkurrenz aus Boppard, die öffnen ebenfalls am Samstag:

-- schnipp --
Am Samstag ist es endlich soweit, der Bikepark wird wieder geöffnet!
Dazu gibt es eine kleine Veranstaltung. Die Stadt Boppard, der Bürgermeister und der Stadtrat werden uns an der Strecke besuchen. Wir möchten natürlich zeigen, dass unser Bikepark sehr beliebt ist, und hoffen deshalb, viele Biker begrüßen zu können. Die Veranstaltung beginnt um 11 Uhr.
Ride On!
FLO
-- schnapp --


----------



## Henki85 (28. März 2007)

Da würden wir sogar etwas gutes mit unserer anwesendheit tun.


----------



## pettinger (28. März 2007)

...zur Abwechslung.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (28. März 2007)

melde mich hiermit gehorsamst für dieses & nächstes wochenende ab, da auf familienurlaub im flachland (erbärmlich, ich weiss).


----------



## pettinger (28. März 2007)

In den Schmutz mit ihnen, Sie erbärmlicher Wurm! Wegtreten...


----------



## Henki85 (30. März 2007)

Wie siehts den nun aus?


----------



## pettinger (30. März 2007)

Weiss nich... Wir gehen jetzt erstmal einmal ein Bierchen kippen. Morgen früh mal Wetter schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (31. März 2007)

Was nun? Brunchen oder Biken? Hier tut sich ja garnüscht. Oder seid ihr beim Nightriden?


----------



## Henki85 (31. März 2007)

Ich werde jetzt noch was biken!
Habt ihr nun davon...


----------



## pettinger (31. März 2007)

Hmm. Wir (Püppi und ich) waren schon. Das hast DU nun davon... Wir sollten mal wieder zusammen losziehen, würd' ich empfehlen.


----------



## Henki85 (31. März 2007)

Ich wäre auch schwer dafür!
Wer ist Püppi?


----------



## pettinger (1. April 2007)

Na meine Püppi eben... Kennste doch! Haben doch schon zusammen Laub aufgewühlt.


----------



## Henki85 (5. April 2007)

Treffen wir uns morgen? Oder übermorgen? oder die 2 Tage danach?


----------



## pettinger (5. April 2007)

Hm... Montag wär' bei mir evtl. was drin. Bis Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall unterwegs. Was Spannendes, und was zum Spielen! Schokolade kann, muß aber nicht.


----------



## Henki85 (5. April 2007)

Dann hoffe ich mal das die anderen früher können.


----------



## pettinger (5. April 2007)

Hee, nicht so grob! Warum magst Du denn nicht mehr mit mir spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henki85 (5. April 2007)

Weil du keine Zeit für mich hast!
Bist am Montag wieder mein Freund ;-)


----------



## pettinger (5. April 2007)

Du bist ein fieser Opportunist! So wie ich...


----------



## Henki85 (5. April 2007)

Sollen wir am Montag in Winterberg/Boppard spielen?
Dann trainiere ich dafür


----------



## pettinger (5. April 2007)

Ostermontag in Winterberg... Ist das nicht rappelvoll? Ansonsten wär' das wohl mal wieder eine Aktion.


----------



## Henki85 (5. April 2007)

Muss nächste woche bis 13.45 arbeiten. würde sich dann nicht mehr so dolle lohnen. wenn dann vielleicht nach boppard weil ich 30 km schon in der richtung bin.


----------



## pettinger (5. April 2007)

Behalten wir es mal im Auge. Mal sehen, wann ich wiederkomme. Lust habe ich auf jeden Fall reichlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henki85 (8. April 2007)

Hier im forum tut sich ja nicht mehr sehr viel!
Also mit dem ins auge fassen habe ich irgendwie zu wörtlich genommen.
Jedenfalls bin ich gerade ausm Krankenhaus zurück und mein Rahmen ist in 2 teilen.


----------



## Henki85 (8. April 2007)

So sieht der Dosenrahmen aus.....


----------



## pettinger (8. April 2007)

Na toll. Jetzt brauchst du einen Sponsor. Alles in Ordnung mit den Gräten?


----------



## Henki85 (8. April 2007)

Gehirnerschütterung und ne schürfwunde an der backe und 48 im Krankenhaus.
Aber sonst alles okidoki.
Ich würde schon nach Winterberg wollen, wegen neuem Bike testen 
Aber da würde meine Mutter mir die Kündigung schreiben.

Und ja ich brauche einen Sponsor.
Willste du mich nicht sponsorn?


----------



## pettinger (9. April 2007)

Wir können ja mit ein paar Bierchen anfangen. Das wär' schon drin. Oder hast du dir mehr unter Sponsoring vorgestellt?

Was ist hier mit den anderen? Wollen die nix mehr mit alten und kranken Bikern zu tun haben?


----------



## Henki85 (9. April 2007)

Jeder fängt ja mal klein an!
Irgendwie sind die anderen nicht mehr sehr aktiv hier im Forum.
Der daniel kennt mich auch nicht mehr:-(


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. April 2007)

Henki85 schrieb:


> Der daniel kennt mich auch nicht mehr:-(



Mich kennt hier keiner


----------



## Henki85 (9. April 2007)

Wann fangt mein Sponsor vertrag an?
Dann können wir ja alle Mann was trinken gehen und machen eine Vorstellungsrunde. Damit das Problem des nicht kennens nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## murmeli (19. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

Bin ab Sa. wieder im Lande und hab vor am Montag 23.4 nach Winterberg zu fahren. Kommt jemand mit?

LG


----------



## Rastapopoulos (19. April 2007)

sitze gerade auf einem berg voller arbeit, wenn ich fertig werde, bin ich montag mit nem kumpel dabei... chancen aber derzeit eher mau. sonntag weiss ich mehr.
und falls wetter mitspielt.
gruss
th


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmeli (19. April 2007)

Ja super, du schaffst das!  
Das Wetter ist ja auch schon bestellt.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (19. April 2007)

sieht mittlerweile besser aus, ich sag mal 50/50
wenns klappt: 8h abfahrt bei mir
bis 18h biken & nach nem kultivierten hamburger rückfahrt.
später losfahren macht keinen spass... oder ist das keine studi-wach-zeit?
har har
kumpel ist wohl auch dabei
samstag abend weiss ich ob's klappt


----------



## Rastapopoulos (20. April 2007)

Chancen für Winterberg stehen mittlerweile bei 60:40,
und Wetter sieht gut aus
http://www.wdr.de/themen/wetter/deutschland/prognose.jhtml?plz=Winterberg


----------



## murmeli (20. April 2007)

Jaaaa!! Das hoert sich doch gut an! Also von mir aus kanns auch schon frueher losgehn...  Halte durch..


----------



## Rastapopoulos (21. April 2007)

80:20,
bin kurz vor der abgabe.
früher als 8h geht nicht, sonst müsste ich den kindersitz fürs rad mitnehmen. 
unverschämt: ladies zahlen in der woche 1/2 preis für lift!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. April 2007)

95zu5
jetzt halten uns nur noch unerwartete krankheiten & seuchen auf.
morgen
8h 
bei mir


----------



## murmeli (22. April 2007)

He he  Das sind ja gute Nachrichten! Dann bis morgen..


----------



## end0 (27. April 2007)

wie ... was gehtn hier ab `?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (27. April 2007)

Hast was verpasst... Murmeli hat den Jungs mal gezeigt, wie man bergab fährt! Mitte Mai gehts wieder los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## end0 (27. April 2007)

na toll ... un ich war nich dabei


----------



## Mr.Dark (28. April 2007)

Hey,

wohne seit kurzem in Köln und komme ursprünglich aus der Ecke GM. Kenne mich also in meinem Heimatbereich recht gut aus was Enduro/Light-Freeride Strecken angeht, die Strecken sind mir aber ohne Auto und nur mit der Bahn einfach zu schlecht zu erreichen unter der Woche, heißt es dauert einfach zu lange.

Hier in Köln bietet sich für mich als Forst und Waldweg-Rodeo Junkie recht wenig, die paar Stufen und Absätze mal ausgelassen. Speed kommt keiner auf oder nur kurz. Grrr. Und auf RR oder Street hab ich keine Bock, bzw. mir fehlt im moment das Geld für ´nen neues Rad.

Gibt es hier in der Ecke Strecken oder Spots die recht schnell zu erreichen sind (weniger als ´ne Stunde auf dem Rad)? Bevor ich am Rheinufer noch in ein Café krache oder ähnliches.

Bis denne....


----------



## end0 (1. Mai 2007)

Am Samstag Winterberg .... schließt sich wer mir an ?


----------



## pettinger (1. Mai 2007)

Ich bin noch ein paar Wochen aus dem Spiel. Sobald ich wieder festen Boden unter dem rechten Fuß haben darf bin ich natürlich dabei... Die Warterei bei dem genialen Wetter gibt mir den Rest!


----------



## pettinger (1. Mai 2007)

Mr.Dark schrieb:


> Gibt es hier in der Ecke Strecken oder Spots die recht schnell zu erreichen sind (weniger als ´ne Stunde auf dem Rad)? Bevor ich am Rheinufer noch in ein Café krache oder ähnliches.



Hier sei erstmal (wie so oft) auf die vorzügliche Seite www.frosthelm.de hingewiesen. Dort finden sich Spots in Köln wie auch anderswo. Die Spots im Bergischen sind entweder noch recht gut per Bike (Forsbach) oder mithilfe der Bahn / des Autos erreichbar.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Henki85 (1. Mai 2007)

was haben die in winterberg für leihbikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (1. Mai 2007)

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/index.php?id=6


----------



## Henki85 (2. Mai 2007)

Was haltet ihr vom Alutech Keiler?
Meint ihr ich werde damit glücklich?


----------



## pettinger (2. Mai 2007)

Passt denn deine alte Gabel zum Keiler? Der Rahmen hat doch bestimmt ne ganze Menge Federweg.


----------



## Henki85 (2. Mai 2007)

Der Rahmen hat doch nur 220mm Federweg...
Glaube nicht :-(
Habe die angeschrieben.


----------



## end0 (2. Mai 2007)

nur pff ...

hab einmal 150 in dem einen und en hartail ... was hasten du vor ?


----------



## grisley freak (2. Mai 2007)

nabend ! weis einer evtl. wann mann am besten (wochentag /früh oder spät) nach winterberg in denn bike park fährt ?? habe "noch" keinen bock mich da ins gedrenge zu schtürzen !!?? danke


----------



## Rastapopoulos (3. Mai 2007)

meiner meinung nach ist winterberg nur unterhalb der woche und außerhalb der ferien sinnvoll. die tageszeit ist dabei dann egal. letzte woche montag war es bis auf ein paar holländer (har har) ruhig, keine wartezeiten am lift.
das mag aber an meinem nicht publikumswürdigen fahrstil und meinem altersbedingten drang nach ruhe und innerem frieden liegen (ich schlage mir bei der ausformulierung dieses pamphletes gerade mit einer neunschwänzigen katze auf den rücken).
end0 hat da sicher eine andere Meinung...



grisley freak schrieb:


> nabend ! weis einer evtl. wann mann am besten (wochentag /früh oder spät) nach winterberg in denn bike park fährt ?? habe "noch" keinen bock mich da ins gedrenge zu schtürzen !!?? danke


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (3. Mai 2007)

Gibt es in Winterberg eigentlich auch eine Anfängerstrecke?
Quasi lernen von einem Bordstein zu droppen ?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (3. Mai 2007)

eine reine anfängerstrecke gibt es so nicht, allerdings ist die freecross-strecke selbst für sechsjährige kids befahrbar (alles schon gesehen).
es gibt ansonsten genug chickenways, selbst die downhill-strecke ist für schisser/bike-deppen über 30 wie mich befahrbar, sofern nicht zuviele angeflogene downhiller einen von hinten aufspiessen...
und auf dem slopestyle-parcours kann man auch (wie ich) mit kleinen sprüngen anfangen... jedes mal einen drop höher...
dazu soll wohl demnächst ein "damen-downhill" gebaut werden, was auch immer das bedeuten mag.



Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Gibt es in Winterberg eigentlich auch eine Anfängerstrecke?
> Quasi lernen von einem Bordstein zu droppen ?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (3. Mai 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, auf der Homepage sieht der Trainings Parkour für mich nämlich schon schwierig aus...
Cool, weil ich bin Geschick, Talent und Gleichgewichtssinn frei 
Da ich eventuell ab nächsten Monat einen festen Job bekomme, hätte ich ab da auch mal genug Geld, um mir sonen tag im Bike Park zu leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henki85 (3. Mai 2007)

Haben extra für dich einen Übungsparcour für dich angelegt.
http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/index.php?id=15

kannste alles auf der seite sehen.


----------



## Henki85 (3. Mai 2007)

Na tollo, wenn mich mein link mal nicht auf den letzten beitrag gebracht hat.
ist dort aber eigentlich alles machbar! 
Ich denke mir immer, das muss gehen, sind ja zehntausende auch schon gefahren.

Ich will auch nach Winterberg.
Trotz festem Arbeitsplatz zu wenig Geld:-(


----------



## pettinger (3. Mai 2007)

Winterberg ist absolut anfängertauglich. Um alle Hindernisse kann man gepflegt herumfahren. Wenn Du dich nicht auf die Downhill-Strecke verirrst, wirst Du überleben.


----------



## end0 (3. Mai 2007)

ihr habt Probleme -.-


----------



## Rastapopoulos (3. Mai 2007)

end0 schrieb:


> ihr habt Probleme -.-



ja. die haben wir definitiv. meine stützräder habe ich deshalb - auch in winterberg - stets angeschraubt...


----------



## Marcy1 (4. Mai 2007)

Nabend allerseits!

Radsport Campana und die Kingwood-Crew laden zum Saison Opening im Kingwood ein (Wolfstall bei Glüder). 

Hier gehts zum Flyer!!! -> Flyer

weitere Infos: www.kingwood-crew.de

Gruß 

Marcy


----------



## end0 (5. Mai 2007)

ok ... wer nimmt mich mit dahin ?


----------



## Henki85 (5. Mai 2007)

das ist heute. immer noch keinen führerschein?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (5. Mai 2007)

Henki85 schrieb:


> das ist heute. immer noch keinen führerschein?



 

ich bin eh dagegen dass junge menschen noch den führerschein machen sollten. wegen klimakatastrophe und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (5. Mai 2007)

...sprach der Stützradfahrer.


----------



## Henki85 (5. Mai 2007)

Wenn der nen Führerschein hat wird der eh kein Fahrrad mehr fahren.
Beim Auto muss man ja nicht mehr treten und springen kann man damit ja auch


----------



## Henki85 (7. Mai 2007)

Qashqai Challenge in Köln 25/26 Mai  

http://www.nissan.co.uk/home/microsite/quc/fullscreen/index.html?ln=/en_GB

und

dirtmasters-festival in winterberg am 18-20.mai 2007  

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. Mai 2007)

Moment, Moment, die haben den BESTEN Fahrer der Welt ja gar nicht eingeladen. MICH und meine STÜTZRÄDER! Menno!


----------



## murmeli (7. Mai 2007)

Ich, beim Winterberg jedenfalls..Fährt jemand schon am Freitag abend hin? Suche noch Begleitung


----------



## Henki85 (7. Mai 2007)

Sach bloss du fährst wieder bei sowas mit?
Würde ich ja auch machen, aber leider kommen meine Sponsoren nicht nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmeli (7. Mai 2007)

Wenn schon denn schon.. Du meinst du bist immer noch Bike-los?


----------



## Henki85 (7. Mai 2007)

Ja bin ich leider!
Das liebe Geld macht noch nicht mit.
Musste mir ja eine Kamera und nen Pc vorher kaufen....
Weisst du einen coolen günstigen Rahmen, oder komplett Bike?

Jedenfalls ich heute bei H&S Bike in Bonn.
Ich: Haben Sie Freerider?
Verkäufer: Ja aber die kosten alle über 2000
I: Nicht billiger?
V:Nein, weil nur super Komponenten dran gemacht werden.
 Die haben auch mehr Federweg als 125mm.

Da dachte ich mir als er mir sein Cube Freerider, welches über 3000kosten soll, dass soll ein Freerider sein? Sah aus wie ein Touren Fully.Glaube es hieß Sting.


----------



## murmeli (7. Mai 2007)

Ja das ist wahrscheinlich so ein leichtbau "Freerider" zum hochfahrn..Wieviel willste denn ausgeben? Das Kona Stinky ist z.Bsp. ein günstiger Freerider. Oder sonst halt mal im Markt für ein gebrauchtes rumschauen. Gabel, Bremsen usw. alles noch ganz?


----------



## Henki85 (7. Mai 2007)

Ja , ist noch alles in ordnung.
Halt so günstig wie geht.
Wollte gerne nen neues haben,
damit ich da garantie drauf habe.
wäre cool wenn der Rahmen um die
1200kosten würde. Weil ich mit sicherheit
nicht alles von meinem alten gebrauchen kann.


----------



## end0 (7. Mai 2007)

Martin du solltest mal deine Fotoalben aktualisieren ^^


... die Kathegorie "Mein Rahmen" ist glaub ich inzwischenn überflüssig


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. Mai 2007)

wo wir gerade bei der beratung sind... was haltet ihr denn von diesem vorbau, 
passt der zu meinen stützrädern?
nein, im ernst, ich suche einen neuen 1 1/8 - 31.8 vorbau
http://bike-components.de/catalog/images/products/big/14780.jpg


----------



## end0 (7. Mai 2007)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> http://bike-components.de/catalog/images/products/big/14780.jpg





ich glaub ich hab mich gerade verliebt !


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. Mai 2007)

end0 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab mich gerade verliebt !



ja, der vorbau hat die dezente understatement-ausstrahlung eines vorschlaghammers.


----------



## end0 (7. Mai 2007)

Deine Formulierung trifft es, wie ich es von dir gewohnt bin, auf den Punkt!




falls ihr euch fragt wo ich meine Wochenenden verbringe wenn ich ma nich bike:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hodenthal+skaten


----------



## Henki85 (8. Mai 2007)

Was sagt ihr zum Freddy? das schwarze soll um die 1600 kosten...
http://www.umf-bikes.de/?p=111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (8. Mai 2007)

Henki85 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum Freddy? das schwarze soll um die 1600 kosten...
> http://www.umf-bikes.de/?p=111



sieht einbisschen zum vorbau hin gestreckt aus
ich finde das hier geiler, ist doch ähnliche liga, oder?
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2007bikes/Big-T-s.php


----------



## Henki85 (8. Mai 2007)

Gut das die geschmäcker verschieden sind.
Ich finde es überhaupt nicht schön.
Würde das Freddy gerne mal in natura sehen.
Vielleicht sieht es da auch total ******** aus.


----------



## pettinger (9. Mai 2007)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei der beratung sind... was haltet ihr denn von diesem vorbau,
> passt der zu meinen stützrädern?
> nein, im ernst, ich suche einen neuen 1 1/8 - 31.8 vorbau
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/images/products/big/14780.jpg



Schickes Teil. ;-)

Was hältst Du von diesem?

http://www.rowerowysklep.com/catalog/images/mostki/radiator_black.jpg


----------



## Rastapopoulos (9. Mai 2007)

pettinger schrieb:


> Schickes Teil. ;-)
> 
> Was hältst Du von diesem?
> 
> http://www.rowerowysklep.com/catalog/images/mostki/radiator_black.jpg



Hm,
da sind ja gar keine Flammen drauf, und es fehlt mit auch eine entsprechende Reminiszenz an den Beelzebub.
Mal kucken, ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob man für einen Vorbau mal wieder 100 Euro berappen muss. Habe halt bisher so n Syntace, aber der kommt jetzt ans Hardtail.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (9. Mai 2007)

yo, glückwunsch murmeli

KBBG  das sind Karsten, Becky, Bröckchen und Gert, früher beste Freunde und er*fahrene Kinderdetektive  fast wie aus dem ähnlichen Hörspiel. Doch heute sind die Endzwanziger zerstritten und fristen ein gelangweiltes Dasein. Als ihr Erzrivale Gold*jacke Schneider aus dem Gefängnis entlassen wird, müssen sie sich allerdings zusammen*raufen und handeln, denn nur KBBG hat eine Chance gegen Schneider! Der Regisseur Daniel Rakete Siegel hat sich gefragt, was seine Helden der 80er machen und gibt mit seinem Kurzfilm gleich eine Antwort darauf! Die Filmstiftung unterstützt den ifs-Abschlussfilm mit 23.046 Euro.


----------



## murmeli (9. Mai 2007)

Super Job gemacht.  
Jetzt gibts hoffentlich mal neues Equipment..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2007)

Tach Jungs,

bin neu hier, bike normalerweise weiter südlich (Boppard, Rheingau, FFM, HSK). Da ich aber beruflich unter der Woche hier in Köln bin, wollte ich mal fragen ob man hier irgendwo einigermassen freeriden/downhillen kann. Pennen tu ich in Sinnersdorf, Büro ist in Efferen. Gibt es irgendwas in erträglicher Distanz (hab ein Auto), wo man sich abends nach der Arbeit noch einen schnellen Adrenalinkick holen kann?

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Mai 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,
> 
> bin neu hier, bike normalerweise weiter südlich (Boppard, Rheingau, FFM, HSK). Da ich aber beruflich unter der Woche hier in Köln bin, wollte ich mal fragen ob man hier irgendwo einigermassen freeriden/downhillen kann. Pennen tu ich in Sinnersdorf, Büro ist in Efferen. Gibt es irgendwas in erträglicher Distanz (hab ein Auto), wo man sich abends nach der Arbeit noch einen schnellen Adrenalinkick holen kann?
> 
> Danke für eure Tipps!



Ich wohn zwar seit 7 Jahre in Köln aber weiss nicht wo Sinnersdorf ist. Hört isch irgendwie nach ganz schön wiet im Südwesten an..

Wenn die nordöstliche Ecke von Köln für dich unter der Woche erreichbar ist , hätte ich vielleicht was für dich. Bin öfters ab ca 18 Uhr unterwegs. Kannst mich ja mal PM'en..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Mai 2007)

Hi Airhaenz,

danke für dein Angebot Sinnersdorf ist bei Pulheim. Ich wollte nächste Woche abends mal die BMX-Strecke am Kolkrabenweg antesten. Meintest Du die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henki85 (11. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand lust auf bike action zu sehen?
http://www.t-mobile-playgrounds.de/de/page/110/home.html

Ist morgen und geile Bands spielen auch!


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Mai 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Hi Airhaenz,
> 
> danke für dein Angebot Sinnersdorf ist bei Pulheim. Ich wollte nächste Woche abends mal die BMX-Strecke am Kolkrabenweg antesten. Meintest Du die?




Ach Sinnersdorf, jetzt hab ichs.. Dann ist es doch nicht weit bis zur Abflughalle. 
Denke du kannst mit dem Auto von da aus sowohl den Stadtwald als auch das Bergische erreichen.
Nächste Woche ist ja kurz, bin am langen We in Winterberg rennen..
Lass mal montag updaten und konkret werden.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Mai 2007)

Abflughalle? Hmm keine Ahnung ob ich da gut aufgehoben bin. Bin kein Dirtjumper und hab hier nur nen 17kg Enduro am Start. Wollte am langen WE auch gern mal nach Winterberg. Ist aber noch nicht sicher. Donnerstag bin ich evtl am Glüder in Solingen.


----------



## pettinger (13. Mai 2007)

Hey! Wie wäre es mit einem Jobtausch? ICH bin unter der Woche in FFM.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Mai 2007)

pettinger schrieb:


> Hey! Wie wäre es mit einem Jobtausch? ICH bin unter der Woche in FFM.


  Was machste denn? Ich bin Werbefuzzi mit Hang zu neuen Technologien.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (14. Mai 2007)

ihr habt probleme, jungs.
und könntet zum entspannen mal zum babysitten bei mir aushelfen,
damit ich mal wieder zeit zum BIKEN habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (14. Mai 2007)

Ich bin Informatiker mit Hang zu neuen Technologien. ;-)

@Rasta: Deine Probleme kriegen wir noch früh genug, jetzt beschäftigen wir uns erstmal mit unseren.


----------



## Airhaenz (14. Mai 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Abflughalle? Hmm keine Ahnung ob ich da gut aufgehoben bin. Bin kein Dirtjumper und hab hier nur nen 17kg Enduro am Start. Wollte am langen WE auch gern mal nach Winterberg. Ist aber noch nicht sicher. Donnerstag bin ich evtl am Glüder in Solingen.



Glüdern = Trail oder der Kingwood Slopestyle Kram?

War Samstag im Regen dort Trailsurfen - hat Spaß gemacht - Kein Staub ,keine Mücken,keine Wandererrrr


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Mai 2007)

Kingwood sacht mir jarnüscht.. gibt's da irgendwo dicke Sprünge? Eigentlich war ich so halb mitm Jürgen40477 zum Singletrailen verabredet. Aber ein paar nette Tables und Doubles lasse ich mir nie entgehen. Wollte heute abend nochmal auf der BMX Bahn am Kolkrabenweg (A1, Ausfahrt Köln-Bocklemünd) vorbeischauen. War schon am Freitagabend da und fand es ganz lustig, wobei ich gemerkt habe, dass mein Bike vom Radstand her nicht wirklich für ne BMX-Bahn taugt. Sehr kurze und steile Absprünge und Landungen, aber gutes Training allemal...


----------



## SFA (15. Mai 2007)

Dann schau mal hier:
http://kingwood-crew.de/
Da kannst Du Dir die Sachen bei Wolfstall/Solingen mal anschauen !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Mai 2007)

Wo genau ist das denn? Auf der Website reden die von L-Town, meinen wohl Leverkusen? Sieht nach Spass aus!


----------



## pettinger (15. Mai 2007)

L-Town steht glaube ich eher für Leichlingen. Schön auch: KFZ-Kennzeichen GL = Groß Leichlingen. Hähä. Hallo Daniel!


----------



## pettinger (15. Mai 2007)

Weiß denn jemand, ob dort "Publikumsverkehr" erwünscht ist? Zumindest haben sie ja eine öffentliche Website...


----------



## SFA (15. Mai 2007)

So weit ich weiß gilt dort: erst fragen, dann fahren ! Man sollte sich auch daran halten.....


----------



## pettinger (15. Mai 2007)

Hey, wir sind doch alle sehr umgänglich.


----------



## end0 (17. Mai 2007)

Solange wir unsere IBC-Freunde aus Siegburg und Umgebung (alle mit kaputten Rahmen ausgeschlossen) zuhause lassen wird das kein Problem mit der Umgänglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (17. Mai 2007)

Gibt es menschliches Leben in Siechburg?


----------



## pettinger (22. Mai 2007)

Kommt jemand mit zum Nissan QuatschKai-DingsBums? Habe Freitag und Samstag Zeit, evtl. auch mit Abendgestaltung. Wir können für einen Siechburger oder andere Geschöpfe sogar eine Kemenate feilbieten zwecks Rausch ausschlafen...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (22. Mai 2007)

pettinger schrieb:


> Kommt jemand mit zum Nissan QuatschKai-DingsBums? Habe Freitag und Samstag Zeit, evtl. auch mit Abendgestaltung. Wir können für einen Siechburger oder andere Geschöpfe sogar eine Kemenate feilbieten zwecks Rausch ausschlafen...



bin dabei. yeah. rock on.
mit kind, und römer kindersitz.
wem das nicht passt, der kann ja so tun, also ob ich sein mathelehrer wäre.
har har

nissan: schrott. fahre trotzdem weiter bus.


----------



## Henki85 (22. Mai 2007)

Ich will auch dahin!!!
Sagt wann ihr wo seit!
Ich habe zeit.


----------



## pettinger (22. Mai 2007)

Ja kewl, dann sind wir ja schonmal 2,5. Mit einem Arbeitskollegen, so er denn kommt, 4. Der bringt nämlich auch einen Halbling mit.


----------



## pettinger (22. Mai 2007)

Hoppla. 5.  Habe Freitag und Samstag komplett frei und nix vor... Ist mir also egal wann...


----------



## end0 (23. Mai 2007)

was is denn ein QuatschKai-DingsBums?

hab nämlich auch nix vor


----------



## Rastapopoulos (23. Mai 2007)

end0 schrieb:


> was is denn ein QuatschKai-DingsBums?
> 
> hab nämlich auch nix vor



http://www.nissan.co.uk/home/microsite/quc/fullscreen/index.html?ln=/en_GB


----------



## Henki85 (24. Mai 2007)

Willst du mir damit "Kemenate feilbieten" sagen, das ich bei dir pennen kann?
Ihr seit mir auch ein paar Typen, wenn ich danach frage zum Playground oder nach Winterberg zu fahren, da will keiner mit und jetzt sowas.....

Das Event ist aber sehr früh zu ende.
Wann treffen wir uns wo?
Ich werde wohl gegen 3-4Uhr mit der Bahn in Köln ankommen können.
Oder kann ich beim Pettinger mein auto abstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (24. Mai 2007)

Kannst gern dein Auto bei mir abstellen. Bin dann aber schon in der Stadt...

"Kemenate feilbieten" bedeutet "Kannst bei mir pennen", richtig.


----------



## Henki85 (24. Mai 2007)

Und wann bist du wo zu treffen? 
Oder anders gefragt, wie komme ich zu welchem Zeitpunkt mit welchem Fortbewegungsmittel zu dir?


----------



## end0 (24. Mai 2007)

ich komm mit


----------



## pettinger (25. Mai 2007)

Reden wir eigentlich von Freitag oder Samstag? Ich rede von beiden ein wenig.  Wie dem auch sei: Ich kann auch 2 hier aufnehmen, also wenn Master end0 nicht mehr Bahnen will später... Ich schick euch mal Anschrift und Telefonnumer per icq.


----------



## kacktus (25. Mai 2007)

naja, wenn das wetter mitspielt ( was gerade wohl nicht danach aussieht ) komm ich wohl auch mal vorbei....


----------



## Rastapopoulos (25. Mai 2007)

mal schauen.
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFwetter/inhalt/20/0,5998,1040020,00.html



hacktus schrieb:


> naja, wenn das wetter mitspielt ( was gerade wohl nicht danach aussieht ) komm ich wohl auch mal vorbei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kacktus (25. Mai 2007)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> mal schauen.
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFwetter/inhalt/20/0,5998,1040020,00.html





TemperaturTemperatur 23 °C

Wetterzustand nach Gewitter

Windgeschwindigkeit - NNW - Stärke 2

sieht wohl gut aus.......

wenn ich aus meinem büro schaue, kann ich dies nur bestätigen was mir das ZDF Wetter sagt...


----------



## Magnum2000 (25. Mai 2007)

Hey, bin neu in Köln. Will aber nich alleine zu der Challenge. Bin ab 15:30 am Samstag da. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## UniTy (27. Mai 2007)

für die, die nicht da waren bei uns gibt es ne menge Fotos www.unitybikes.de ---- Fotos ---- Events 2007

MFG.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (29. Mai 2007)

Ja, was ich noch zu dem Mitsubishi, Hyundai, was-auch-immer-Event sagen wollte: 

_man stelle sich mal vor, am selben Samstagabend, Pokalfinale im Berliner Olympiastadion, 1 Minute vor dem geplanten Anpfiff kommt eine lustlose Bemerkung des Stadionsprechers: ach ja, Fans, übrigens, aufgrund der schlechten Wetterprognose haben wir das Spiel schon heute morgen ausgetragen, der Gewinner ist blablabla... (OK, dann würde jetzt kein Olympiastadion mehr stehen...)_

MANN!

Ich hab ja Verständnis dafür, dass man auf nassem Untergrund bei riskanten Tricks auf die Fresse fällt. Aber ZUMINDEST hätten da doch ein, zwei Show-Teile um 16h reingepaßt.
Das war schon ziemlich erbärmlich.
Sorry, aber einen Subaru kaufe ich mir nun doch nicht...
Oder war es doch Kia?


----------



## Henki85 (30. Mai 2007)

War es nicht Nissan?


----------



## end0 (30. Mai 2007)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> Ja, was ich noch zu dem Mitsubishi, Hyundai, was-auch-immer-Event sagen wollte:
> 
> _man stelle sich mal vor, am selben Samstagabend, Pokalfinale im Berliner Olympiastadion, 1 Minute vor dem geplanten Anpfiff kommt eine lustlose Bemerkung des Stadionsprechers: ach ja, Fans, übrigens, aufgrund der schlechten Wetterprognose haben wir das Spiel schon heute morgen ausgetragen, der Gewinner ist blablabla... (OK, dann würde jetzt kein Olympiastadion mehr stehen...)_
> 
> ...


----------



## pettinger (1. Juni 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einem feinen Honda Civic?


----------



## end0 (8. Juni 2007)

Wie ... fandet ihr den Nissan Katschicki nich gut ?


----------



## pettinger (8. Juni 2007)

Oh oh oh, passt bloß auf hier. Ich sach nur: "Störerhaftung"...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. Juni 2007)

Was¿


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmeli (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute 

hört auf Scheiss zu schreiben, kommt biken!  Morgen, Zeit egal, Ort: Rund um Köln...Bringt Vorschläge..


----------



## murmeli (8. Juni 2007)

Irgendwas ist hier komisch...


----------



## murmeli (8. Juni 2007)

Entweder ich spinne oder mein compi ist futsch..


----------



## Henki85 (8. Juni 2007)

Ich hätte interesse mit zu fahren!


----------



## murmeli (8. Juni 2007)

Ok super! Haste jetzt ein neues Bike?  Also ich kenne nur die Lüderich Tour die wir schonmal gemacht haben oder dann n Trail irgenwo beim Altenberger Dom..Hast du sonst noch ne Idee?


----------



## Henki85 (8. Juni 2007)

Klaro habe ich ein neues Bike, in Ducati rot glänzent Mehr verrate ich nicht. 
Für Köln habe ich gar keine Ideen.
Hätte nur die Idee, die Tour mit dem Daniel nochmal neu zu machen und dann bis zum Ende zu fahren (Ohne mir ein neues Bike kaufen zu müssen).

Können aber gerne die Tour fahren. Nur nicht zu früh, habe mein Bike noch gar nicht richtig fertig und weiss gar nicht genau was ich alles brauche und wo ich die Sachen hingetan habe.

Wann möchest du den von wo fahren?
Und was ist mit den anderen los?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (8. Juni 2007)

mahlzeit, ihr nissan-fummeltrinen.
morgen solls wetter mies werden,
und, vor vor allem, kann ich nicht.
wie sieht es denn mit sonntag aus, vormittag, bevor es heiss wird,
wetter soll dann auch wieder stabiler sein.

@ henki: mach mal nich so spannend, bild vom rad her!


----------



## murmeli (8. Juni 2007)

Das Wetter wird morgen schon halten..Am So kann ich nicht da beginnt der KBBG Dreh..(da meld ich mich mal für ne Weile ab.) 

Was war denn das für ne Tour mit dem Daniel?


----------



## Henki85 (8. Juni 2007)

Dem hatte ich hier mein Revier gezeigt ;-)
Morgen ist auch in Siegburg Cannandale Testfahren angesagt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4639
Hast du Icq? 
Lass uns morgen früh nochmal drüber reden, wenn wir ausm Fenster geguckt haben!

Ich habe noch kein schönes Wertvolles Bild gemacht, und wenn du nicht mitkommst wird es Murmeli wohl als erste sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henki85 (8. Juni 2007)

Dem hatte ich hier mein Revier gezeigt ;-)
Morgen ist auch in Siegburg Cannandale Testfahren angesagt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4639
Hast du Icq? 
Lass uns morgen früh nochmal drüber reden, wenn wir ausm Fenster geguckt haben!

Ich habe noch kein schönes Wertvolles Bild gemacht, und wenn du nicht mitkommst wird es Murmeli wohl als erste sehen


----------



## Henki85 (15. Juni 2007)

Morgen fahren?
Winterberg? Woanders?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (15. Juni 2007)

hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Henki85 (15. Juni 2007)

Geb dir einen ruck.
Letzten Samstag hat es auch nicht geregnet.
Habe gerade Roam gesehen und will das auch können und machen.


----------



## end0 (18. Juni 2007)

KOmmt ma mit nach Höhenberg da isses umsonst und es gibt jede menge Herausforderungen 


... was haltet ihr eigntl von nem Kona Coiler-Delux ?!?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (18. Juni 2007)

http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/COILERDELUXE/index.html

das da? haddu im lotto gewonnen? aber lx shifter bei dem preis... und was man mit " 	RG/36/24  (44/32/22 for Europe only) " drei kettenblättern bei dem ferderweg will, weiss ich auch nicht. reicht dir deine schleuder nicht mehr?

trotzdem geiles braunnnnn. deutsche eiche. sehr schön. 

viel geileres gibbet aber auf der kona webseite:
http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/demo_bikes/ride_centers_bardo.htm
da schick ich euch dann ne postkarte von...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## end0 (18. Juni 2007)

jetz hörma zu freundchen ... die farbe geht mir am arsch vobei -.-
un das mit den 3 kettenblättern ... pff dachte du kennst mich ... da kommt natürlich meine kurbel drauf und nich irgendeine !

und ja das RG in Winterberg hat mir gezeigt wo die Grenzen von meinem Hartail liegen -.-


----------



## end0 (24. Juni 2007)

so Leutz ich hab Ferien ... wie wärs mal mit Boppard oda Winterberg ?

am WE hab ich auch en Auto am Start wo mind 2 Mann+bikes reinpassen !!!


----------



## radonzrprobiker (26. Juni 2007)

ich bin warscheinlich samstag oder sonntag in boppard je nach dem wann meine neue 888 kommt


----------



## Rastapopoulos (26. Juni 2007)

http://www.wdr.de/themen/wetter/nrw/prognose_koeln.jhtml

das macht doch alles keinen spass gerade


----------



## radonzrprobiker (26. Juni 2007)

Niederschlagswarscheinlichkeit 90%           also ich bin da ganz zufersichtlich


----------



## pettinger (28. Juli 2007)

*wiederbelebundso*

Näxtes Wochenende geht wohl was. Hat mir ein kleines Vögelchen namens Daniel gerade gezwitschert. Dann wird auch der liebe Onkel pettinger mal wieder seinen süßen Zuckerpopo aufschwingen.

Vielleicht sogar Winterberg?! Mal sehen, was der Wettergott zu kamellen hat.

Cordialement

pettinger


----------



## end0 (28. Juli 2007)

Samstag Winterberg -.-


----------



## murmeli (31. Juli 2007)

http://www.trihill.de/

wer macht mit?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Juli 2007)

hmmm hätte schon bock, aber bin beruflich unterwegs. schade.


----------



## pettinger (31. Juli 2007)

Die Mail bekam ich auch, bin aber bei 'ner Hochzeit... Wir sprachen bereits über das Dilemma. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmeli (31. Juli 2007)

mhhh immer diese Ausreden.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (2. August 2007)

crossgolf klingt doch gut!
Mahlzeit, melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück,
Fotos folgen. Ich sag nur: Venosc.
ansonsten: was-is-n-das-für-n-Scheiss-Wetter-hier?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. August 2007)

sacht ma jungs,

wer von euch kann mir einen vernünftigen bike-laden in köln bzw. umgebung nennen, der für den DH-bereich alles richtige und wichtige anbietet und vor allem ne vernünftige reparatur-werkstatt hat? also echt leute die ahnung haben, nicht irgendso eine halbwissen-fricklerbude.

würde mich sehr über ein paar infos freuen.


----------



## SFA (2. August 2007)

Breuer's Bikebahnhof oder cyclewerx


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. August 2007)

merci vielmals. dann werd ick da wohl mal vorbeitapern...


----------



## end0 (3. August 2007)

Der Bike-bahnhof ... den kannste genauso vergessen wie alle anderen.


----------



## pettinger (3. August 2007)

Gibt es überhaupt gute Radläden? Zum Bike-Bahnhof kann ich nix sagen. Zu "dem anderen" schon. Nach einer (1cm) zu langen Speiche, welche fast das Felgenband durchstochen hat, diversen nicht angezogenen Schrauben (z.B. an der Kurbel) und anderen "Kleinigkeiten" bin ich nicht mehr so begeistert.

Kaufen kann man freilich bei allen gut...

<disclaimer>Sind nur meine 5 cent, können wie immer auch geballte Zufälle sein.</disclaimer>


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (3. August 2007)

In Wermelskirchen das Zweirad Center Lambeck, ich bin sehr zufrieden.

http://www.zweirad-lambeck.de/

Auswahl für den DH/FR bereich sehr gering, können aber alles bestellen, aber die Werkstatt weiß was sie tut


----------



## Rastapopoulos (3. August 2007)

heimschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. August 2007)

dann schraub du mir mal ne komplette wotan einheit heim


----------



## end0 (8. August 2007)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was ne wotan Einheit is, aber ich hab mein bike noch nie von irgendwem reparieren lassen.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (8. August 2007)

end0 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung was ne wotan Einheit is, aber ich hab mein bike noch nie von irgendwem reparieren lassen.



isch glaub ja, dass det irgendwas schlüpfiges iss


----------



## pettinger (8. August 2007)

Anderes Wort für Odin, oder auch: Will Of The Aryan Nation. Manche behaupten, es sei eine neuartige Federgabel von Magura (vollkommen abwegig).


----------



## end0 (10. August 2007)

Wenn dieses uminöse Wotan-Gerät so schwer zu zerlegen ist würd ich das erst recht keinem Fahrradladen anvertraun !!!


----------



## Vieth (21. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> In Wermelskirchen das Zweirad Center Lambeck, ich bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> http://www.zweirad-lambeck.de/
> 
> Auswahl für den DH/FR bereich sehr gering, können aber alles bestellen, aber die Werkstatt weiß was sie tut



yeah... dito... ok arbeite auch da..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cologneBIKE (22. November 2007)

ich hab noch gute erfahrungen mit "cosmos" am neptunplatz gemacht.. ob der jetzt ein experte für downhill-maschinen is bezweifel ich zwar, aber ansonsten is der ziemlich zuverlässig, was den service angeht

..falls jemand noch nen neuen laden in köln sucht


----------



## Henki85 (25. November 2007)

Wie sieht das den mal mit biken aus?
Fährst hier überhaupt noch jemand?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (25. November 2007)

hi henki,
ob ich noch fahre?
täglich. 
mit schutzblech, nabendynamo & kinderstiz...
yo.
gibt es noch frau murmeli oder ist die wieder in den bergen?
und pettinger? wohnt der noch hier?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. November 2007)

sagen wir mal so - wo will man in köln gross DH fahren? ich treibe mich im moment nur noch anderswo rum. die bmx-bahn in vogelsang und die hügel rund um den decksteiner weiher sind mir zu langweilig geworden.


----------



## Henki85 (25. November 2007)

Der Pettinger ist ausgewandert. 
Muss ja nicht unbedingt Downhill sein....
Auch hier muss es doch irgendwo schöne Singletrails oder sowas geben....


----------



## Rastapopoulos (25. November 2007)

petinger, murmeli, alles kölsche vaterlandsverräter!
hat der end0 endlich mal seinen hauptschulabschluss, harhar?

ich warte derzeit auf meinen neuen hardtail-rahmen...
und muss auch leider nonstop arbeiten, ab dem 3.12. hab ich hoffentlich wieder zeit. an sich fahren wir regelmässig an wochenenden, aber nicht gerade hardcore... das fortschreitende alter...


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2007)

> Freerider und Downhiller gesucht in K,GM,GL,RS!!




Freeride und Downhillstrecken in der nähe von Köln...

hier gibt es massenhaft  

















































diese Bilder zeigen nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt von den Trails die es hier gibt...
ca. eine halbe Stunde Autofahrt von Köln entfernt


----------



## Henki85 (25. November 2007)

Das sieht nach jeder Menge spaß aus.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. November 2007)

bis auf den drop sieht das arg flach aus. königsforst?


----------



## deerk (26. November 2007)

halbe stunde von köln in welche richtung ?

wann fahrt ihr immer und kann man sich mal anschliessen ... 
mal antesten kann ja nicht schaden ... vielleicht gibts ja dieses jahr noch ein paar tage wo das wetter nicht ganz so sch*** ist  

ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (26. November 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so - wo will man in köln gross DH fahren? ich treibe mich im moment nur noch anderswo rum. die bmx-bahn in vogelsang und die hügel rund um den decksteiner weiher sind mir zu langweilig geworden.



Falsche Rheinseite


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. November 2007)

ja wie ich schon fragte - ist das im köngisforst? das gap sieht ja noch ganz geil aus. aber die absolute höhe ist in rheinnähe ein witz, das wird erst südlich von bonn interessant. es sei denn man orientiert sich richtungs bergisches land, aber das zähle ich nicht zu köln. fahrt ihr regelmässig, auch inner off-season wie jetzt?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (26. November 2007)

ist das erste bild nicht kurz vor altenberg / fussballplatz und das dritte bei den "eseln"?


----------



## Airhaenz (26. November 2007)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> ist das erste bild nicht kurz vor altenberg / fussballplatz und das dritte bei den "eseln"?



100% Richtig


----------



## Airhaenz (26. November 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ja wie ich schon fragte - ist das im köngisforst? das gap sieht ja noch ganz geil aus. aber die absolute höhe ist in rheinnähe ein witz, das wird erst südlich von bonn interessant. es sei denn man orientiert sich richtungs bergisches land, aber das zähle ich nicht zu köln. fahrt ihr regelmässig, auch inner off-season wie jetzt?



Nö. Mit deinen topographischen Kenntnissen hast du wohl vollkommen  recht - Es gibt keinen Geheimen Berg in Köln..Ich glaub, dass beste wäre noch der Herculesberg..
Es gibt keine Off-Season.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. November 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Off-Season.


----------



## murmeli (18. Dezember 2007)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> hi henki,
> gibt es noch frau murmeli oder ist die wieder in den bergen?
> und pettinger? wohnt der noch hier?



@ rasta

genau, murmeli ist einfach so ohne was zu sagen abgedüst.. 

Und so siehts bei mir aus.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (18. Dezember 2007)

murmeli schrieb:


> @ rasta
> 
> genau, murmeli ist einfach so ohne was zu sagen abgedüst..
> 
> Und so siehts bei mir aus.



Frechheit!
Ich will auch in die Berge!
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nächsten Sommer in den Alpen...

Grüße in die Schweiz
rasta


----------



## XarneX (4. Januar 2008)

hey leute!

bin relativ neu in köln. wo kann man denn in der gegend gut fahren?

singletrail, freeride

Gruß,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (5. Januar 2008)

Frosthelm.de


----------



## pettinger (26. Januar 2008)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> petinger, murmeli, alles kölsche vaterlandsverräter!
> hat der end0 endlich mal seinen hauptschulabschluss, harhar?
> 
> ich warte derzeit auf meinen neuen hardtail-rahmen...
> und muss auch leider nonstop arbeiten, ab dem 3.12. hab ich hoffentlich wieder zeit. an sich fahren wir regelmässig an wochenenden, aber nicht gerade hardcore... das fortschreitende alter...



Hoppala, es wird wieder gepostet. Hätte mich gern bei allen abgemeldet,
aber manchmal passt's halt nicht.

Weile jetzt ganzjährig in Frankfurt am Meer, wie man hier so schön sagt.
Und reiche dem Dax eine Krücke, wann immer er sie braucht...

Bezüglich Biken bin ich zurzeit extrem unterbeschäftigt! Habe hier immer
noch so gut wie garnix erkundet. Außer Museen, Theatern und Opern
versteht sich. ;-)

Gruß an alle treuen Kölner Soldaten

pettinger


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2008)

Merke schon, wenn man bei Euch aufs Datum schaut, geht hier einmal im Monat richtig die Post ab. Habt Euch wohl schon gefunden?
Also wenn es nicht gerade DH ist, würde ich mich gerne mal an nem WE anschließen. Postet Ihr Euch gegenseitig an, wenn Ihr fahrt oder plant Ihr im Forum?
Wäre supi, mit Euch mal Frischluft zu schnuppern,
Ferkel.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Februar 2008)

ganz ehrlich? ich bin jetzt seit fast einem jahr in köln und kann nur sagen: FLIEH!!! bloss weg!! downhill aktion findet woanders statt. ich bin fast jedes WE unterwegs. willingen, boppard, rheingau, feldberg - woauchimmer, hauptsache nicht in köln, sondern da wo berge sind.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (24. Februar 2008)

yo, das ist hier mehr so XC-Style hier in der Gegend. Fahr mal durch die Wahner Heide, Du denkst Du wärst auf Wangerooge.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2008)

Ist mir schon klar, daß man aus Köln raus muss ... 
Dachte aber, anstatt Bikeparks und so, eher an paar "gemütliche" Trails - die man sich auf diversen Foren aus der Ecke ansehen kann und keine ortunkundige Sau weiß, wo das ist.   Zumal ich nach Fahrrad-Auto-Konflikt aus dem letzten Jahr noch immer etwas angeschlagen bin. So Bergisches Land, Siebengebirge und so, kenne ich alles garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2008)

... und wieso sitzt Ihr Sonntag Nachmittag zu Hause, bei dem Wetter!!


----------



## Henki85 (24. Februar 2008)

Ich war heute mit ne Gruppe von 7 Leuten im 7Gebirge.


----------



## end0 (3. März 2008)

hey da war ich auch mit 

... hab mal ein meine ganzen Filmaufnahmen zusammengeschmissen und das is bei rausgekommen:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yPqGPrBGZQg

ziehts euch rein


----------



## pettinger (11. Juni 2008)

Huhu, noch Leben hier?

Habe mein Harley-Modellspielzeug wieder zusammengeknetet und noch ein bisserl Uhu drangekaspert... Wie wäre es mit einem Treffen in Boppard? Die nächsten beiden Wochenenden sind allerdings fast ausgebucht.

Gruß

pettinger


----------



## Henki85 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich wäre dabei. Nächsten Monat habe ich aber Prüfungen....


----------



## pettinger (12. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende vom 28sten Juni aus? Kann aber auch die nächsten 2 Wochen *in* der Woche, da ich Urlaub abbauen muß... hehe


----------



## Rastapopoulos (15. Juni 2008)

was ist denn mit der neuen strecke in winterberg, kennt die schon einer / taugt die was?

wollten die im juni unter der woche mal anchecken.

boppard wäre selbstredend auch ne alternative, kenne ich noch nicht...


----------



## pettinger (15. Juni 2008)

Winterberg - da bin ich dabei. Vorausgesetzt, wir finden einen Termin, an dem meine Perle ihr Töff-Töff nicht braucht.

Die neue Strecke kenne ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (15. Juni 2008)

waren vor kurzem spontan zwei tage in willingen. bis auf eine fleischwunde unter dem auge eines kumpels alles heil geblieben. auf der rückfahrt in winterberg vorbei, und da sehen wir diese lustige neue strecke. war aber zu spät  

also wir wollen das im juni hinkriegen, allerspätestens bis anfang juli.
ein paar tage trockenes wetter davor wären nicht übel. ich check das mal mit dem olli.

am besten aber unter woche wenn das bei euch hinhaut. ist wesentlich entspannter, wenn man als bike-rentner nicht die ganze zeit von minderjährigen überholt wird (triste wahrheit). ich meld mich sobald ich mehr weiss.


----------



## papa-free-rider (17. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,
gibts hier noch jemanden der seinem Hobby noch aktiv nachgeht? Meldet euch doch mal!

ride on
papa-free-rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Oktober 2009)

Meld!!!

Nach 2 Monaten zwangspause will ich wieder spielen 

FR oder leichten DH wäre ich die kommenden WE's jedenfall theoretisch mit am Start. Wetter ist mir egal.


----------



## papa-free-rider (29. Oktober 2009)

es gibt doch noch leben
woher kommst du denn bzw. wo fährst du am meisten?

ride on
papa-free-rider


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Oktober 2009)

Zwangswahlheimat Köln, eigentlich aber GM. Touren tue ich eigentlich überall in der Gegend. Mal hier, mal dort. Ist aber alles was eingeschlafen die letzten Monate. Paar Spots im Bergischen, OBK, Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, Siebengebirge. Am meisten wohl im Naturpark Bergisches Land, der ist aber mehr oder weniger Traillastig.


----------



## papa-free-rider (7. November 2010)

alle Jahre wieder gibts die gleiche Frage:

gibt es noch Interessenten?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. November 2010)

Schrrrrreibtisch, Arbeit, Kinder, Weib - und die neue Lyrik unverbaut im Keller... Ich melde mich mal in so 2-3 Jahren


----------



## papa-free-rider (7. November 2010)

bei mir siehst eigentlich nicht anders aus, aber ich brauch den Ausgleich.


----------



## hardcorebiker97 (8. Februar 2011)

Redking schrieb:


> Hier ich kenne auch Stecken in Lohmar, Altenberg, Siebengebirge, Siegburg, Hennef und Wiehl.
> Am Lüderich war ich auch schon.
> 
> Und leider muss man überall bergauf bevor es schön bergab geht!
> Gruß



kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wo die Strecken im Lohmar und Siegburg sind?


----------

